# [FAQ] Android Customization: Tips and Tricks



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

*AIM:* Whenever a new user tries to root his mobile or flash a custom rom, he ends up with a lot of doubt and query but without any answer. There are guides but those only show you the way to do certain things but won't explain you why that step is required. New users not only need guide but proper explanation as any improper step may cause a complete brick of their mobile. Most DEVs or frequent posters will ask them to "Google" which takes them to some other forum where the DEVs again ask them to "Google" and his causes a cycle where you jump from forum to forum without any clear answer. This FAQ will clear most of the common doubts. Remember this FAQ is written for Android users who are new to rooting and custom rom so some of the answers mayn't be prefect as they don't need to know everything.

*Rooting:*

*Q:* What is rooting?
*A:* *Rooting* is the process of getting *root* (also known as superuser) access on your Android device, which is otherwise restricted by the manufacturer of the device. Obtaining root access is like getting admin access on a Windows PC. You are free to fiddle with system files and settings which is usually locked away from user so they don't delete or modify them causing instability or complete malfunction.

*Q:* Why do I need to root my mobile?
*A:* If you want to get rid of the bloatwares that most Android ships with, you'll need root. Without root the system won't allow you to delete system applications as there is no uninstall option. Secondly, if you want to try a custom rom that will require you root as well. How to install custom rom will be explained in the 3rd post.

*Q:* What are the risks involved in rooting?
*A:* Rooting is usually safe as your mobile will either get rooted or not. However in rare case some system settings may get altered causing boot loop or mobile may simply get stuck in boot screen. In these case, hard reset usually doesn't work so Google a bit to be sure that you follow the correct procedure if any.

*Q:* What I need to do to root my mobile?
*A:* Simply use any of these apps below. Some are windows softwares whereas others are mobile app. In case of Windows software turn your antivirus off as some are detected as malware as the root exploit is listed as a risk item but won't cause any problem neither they ship with any virus so it is completely safe. There are many more apps that can root your mobile but these are the more frequently used ones.

*Root MANY ANDROID!*
*SuperOneClick root*
*Gingerbreak*
*Unlock Root*|*mirror*
*HTC Quick Root*(for HTC mobiles only)
*Universal Rooting (Asian)*
*Multi Root Installer*
Follow the instructions & you are done in the respective pages.

*Q:* How do I know if my mobile is rooted or not? 
*A:* Superuser app should appear in the menu else download terminal emulator from Play store, open it and it should have a $ sign. Type *su* and hit enter. If you get a super user request or a # your rooted.

*Q:* I ran the app & my mobile is stuck at a black screen or at the manufacturer logo.
*A:* After rooting it may take sometime to boot your mobile for the first time. If it doesn’t boots within 5-10min, pull battery & start your mobile again. If that too doesn’t help, hard reset mobile using the key combo if any but you’ll lose root access. If that too doesn’t help, something is surely wrong. You may try manually flashing the mobile with the stock rom your manufacturer released else take it for service and act like a noob.

*Q:* I followed all the instruction but still my mobile is not rooted.
*A:* If rooting was not possible using Z4Root try the rest of the root method one by one. Reboot after every try. 
Certain mobiles have *NAND lock* (the internal NAND memory is locked & hence can’t be changed by a third party). In case your mobile is from HTC, most rooting way will fail. Try the HTC Quick Root.
Moreover not all roms can be rooted as many of the exploits have been fixed by Google. In that case google a bit as usually downgrading the rom to an older version helps where the exploit was not fixed.

*Q:* What is NAND lock?
*A:* *NAND locked* (or *S-ON*) when the bootloader is encrypted and rooting is not possible. Even if you manage to root, it'll be temporary and when you reboot the mobile root is gone. If your mobile's bootloader is locked better check for a discussion thread in XDA, Modaco or Android forum about how to unlock the bootloader or root your mobile. Sony, HTC, Motorola has their mobile's bootloader locked.

*Q:* Once rooted, can i unroot my mobile?
*A:* Possible. Simply run the app again and it'll unroot your mobile. Though i am not sure about the mobiles with NAND lock. I'll check a bit and edit this answer accordingly.

*Q:* Will the service center know that i rooted my mobile?
*A:* Depends. If you take your mobile while still rooted, what happens next is all your fault. In you unrooted the mobile but before that removed bloatwares and the service center guy have a good know how of the what apps the mobile shipped with, then maybe yes. But most of them won't spend so much time looking for signs of rooting.

*Q:* If i root my mobile, will i receive official update?
*A:* Rooting has nothing to do with official update. Apply update and your mobile will be unrooted and most likely all bloatwares will be back.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

*The 1-STOP Android Guide: Rooting and Custom Rom*

*Custom Recovery:*

*Q:* What is recovery & custom recovery?
*A:* Recovery is a bootable partition that has the recovery console installed. Functionality varies from manufacturer to manufacturer as some allows updates to be flashed through recovery others don't (but all support PC Suites). In short its BIOS for Android.

Android source code is open so DEVs took it and made it compatible with unofficial updates (or custom roms, patch, etc) as well as add various options to assist in replacing system files or fixing errors or even backup the whole system.

*Q:* Can we install custom ROM using the bundled PC Suite?
*A:* NO. You can’t install custom rom using PC Suite. PC Suite can only be used to install official roms & updates. As custom roms come in .zip format whereas official roms use their own extension.

*Q:* How do I install custom rom?
*A:* To install custom rom you need a custom recovery. You need to install/flash a custom recovery first. 

*Q:* How to install custom recovery?
*A:* There are many types of custom recovery present like *AmonRa recovery*, *Team Win Recovery Project (TWRP)*, *ClockworkMod (CWM) recovery*. There are many more like MultiRom, 4ext recovery, etc but those are made for specific mobiles only.

Steps for flashing CWM Recovery:

Download Rom Manager from market.
Select Flash ClockworkMod Recovery. 
If your mobile is supported by it, it’ll start to download the recovery. Be patient.
Once download is complete it’ll say Flash complete or something similar. 
Reboot mobile.
Now run Rom Manager again & select Reboot into Recovery. 
Your mobile will reboot & the following screen should appear.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ILPQg.png



You are done. Custom recovery is installed.

Steps for flashing AmonRA Recovery:
*EASY*: You can flash the recovery using CWM and you are done. How to do this is described later in the FAQ.
*TRICKY:* Use this only if CWM doesn't support your mobile or you are too paranoid to try CWM.

You'll need 2 files: flash image & a recovery image (recovery.img). If they are in zip format extract them first. Don't just grab recovery for any random mobile and start. Find the one for your mobile rename them to *flash_image* and *recovery.img*. Once done, copy those to your memory card and don't place it inside any folder. Now open Terminal Emulator and type the following code:


Spoiler





```
# mount -o remount,rw -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mtdblock1 /system
# cat /sdcard/flash_image > /system/bin/flash_image
# chmod 755 /system/bin/flash_image
# mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.sh.bak
# mount -o remount,ro -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mtdblock1 /system
# flash_image recovery /sdcard/original_recovery.img
```



your original recovery will be backed up and replaced with new recovery. 

In case you want to flash back original recovery, 


Spoiler





```
flash_image recovery /sdcard/original-recovery.img
```




Same can be done if you have managed to set up adb in your PC/Laptop. Turn USB Debugging on from Menu > Settings > Development. And check if adb detects the mobile.


Spoiler





```
adb push c:\flash_image /sdcard/
adb push c:\recovery.img /sdcard/
adb shell
su
mount -o remount, rw /system
cp /sdcard/flash_image /system/bin
cd /system/bin
chmod 777 flash_image
flash_image recovery /sdcard/recovery.img
```




PS: these are codes that i used to flash recovery on my mobile (LG P500 Optimus One) and not sure if it'll work on all mobile. Confirm and double check before doing anything silly.

*Q:* Rom Manager says flash complete but when I select Reboot into Recovery, mobile reboots but nothing happens. Only a black screen appears. 
*A:* Pull battery out. Reinsert battery, start mobile and again run Rom Manager & select the same. Else reflash custom recovery using rom manager.

*Q:* Is there risk involved when trying to flash custom recovery?
*A:* Yes. Risk is there. My mobile was stuck at the LG logo on 2 different occasions while using custom recovery (ClockworkMod). Usually the recovery image gets corrupted & hence mobile will get stuck at the mobile logo or display the below error message. This is the reason i suggest to use Amonra or any other recovery you can find other than ClockWorkMod recovery.

*Q:* I flashed recovery & now mobile is showing an error msg: _fast boot started_
*A:* Your boot/recovery image is most likely broken. There are many ways to fix this. Easiest way is to use (android debug bridge) adb. But for that you have to google yourself or create a thread in the Custom Rom subsection so that we can guide you fix this problem easily. or Flash the official rom again using PC Suite or some specific flashing tool (ODIN for Samsung, RSDLite for Motorola, KDZ for LG, etc)

*Q:* I don't like CWM recovery & want to try one of the other recoveries. 
*A:* 
Download any of the other recoveries i have listed. 
Place it in memory card
Boot mobile to recovery (using rom manager or using shortcut key combo)
Select Apply Update from sdcard.
Select the zip file you have downloaded (DON'T EXTRACT IT)
Then simply select flash zip.
Reboot mobile.

I am not sure if rom manager will take you to the new recovery if you select Reboot into Recovery. If it doesn't use the 3 key combo (varies from mobile to mobile, google it)


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

*The 1-STOP Android Guide: Rooting and Custom Rom*

*Custom Rom:*

*Q:* What is official rom?
*A:* Android rom compiled by mobile manufacturers that comes with their own themed launchers and few extra tweaks. Usually bloated with all sort of crapwares.

*Q:* What is custom rom?
*A:* In simple terms, a rom made by an user (DEV, modder; whatever you call). Usually official roms are extracted, unnecessary stuffs (in the form of bloatwares and related library files) removed, tweaks added and repacked. Or compiled from source once manufacturers release the roms source code. They are also compiled from stock android source released by Google (AOSP) or provided by a rom community such as Cyanogen team.

*Q:* Why should i try a custom rom?
*A:* Cause either your mobile manufacturer is way too lazy to push out an update or it no longer supports your mobile or cause the official rom screwed your mobile or you just want to try the latest piece of code out there.

*Q:* What are the advantages & disadvantages of using a custom rom over official rom?
*A:* Custom rom usually offers better performance as it includes various tweaks and all crapwares removed. The same can be done with stock rom too but why do the heavy lifting when custom rom is usually one stop for solving most of the problems. I'll list the advantages and disadvantages below.

*Advantages:*

Included tweaks/support for scriptes.
Modded kernel (allows overclocking/undervolting/custom governors).
More battery life.
Less or no bloatwares.
More free space.
Pre-rooted.
Many unique built in features (varies from rom to rom)

*Disadvantages: *

No warranty or official support if you screw up your mobile.
Custom roms are not always stable.

*Q:* Explain a bit more about warranty & custom rom
*A:* Once you install a custom rom, custom recovery, or even root your warranty is void. Of course, unrooting is as easy as running Z4Root or some rooting software again. 
But remember that if you break something (remove a system app like browser, calendar) you can’t contact mobile service center to fix it for you. You’ll have to reinstall rom. Also if you brick your mobile in the process of installing something or by overclocking, you are not eligible for warranty. Though once bricked, I doubt service center will be able to know what OS the mobile was running before and should provide its services anyway.

*Q:* How to choose the best custom rom for my mobile?
*A:* 
Go to specific XDA/Modaco/Android Forum's section dedicated to your mobile.
There will be list of different threads having tweaks, kernels, mods, roms, etc.
Check each of the rom there about their unique features & bug list. 
Pick the one which is most stable & suites your taste.

If you are first to try a custom rom and want a good experience avoid NIGHTLIES/WEEKLIES (automated builds) and instead go rom that are thoroughly checked for bugs.

*Q:* I am using *A* rom. Can i flash *B* rom. Will it work?
*A:* Once wiped, all traces of the previous rom is gone. So if the mobile supports it (you must be a dumbass to try rom made for other mobile in yours), yes you can.

*Q:* What should i check before flashing a custom rom?
*A:* 
Backup your contacts, sms or any other file that is saved in your mobile memory as it'll get erased during the process of flashing. I have seen numerous cases where the user forgot to sync the contacts with Google servers/backup them and later lost all the contacts.
Keep a copy of stock rom and a tool to flash it (all manufacturers have their own flash tools) ready. In case something goes wrong you can try to restore it to stock state.
CHARGE YOUR MOBILE FULL. I repeat CHARGE YOUR MOBILE FULL. In case the charge is too low flashing may get halted in between and most recovery doesn't (please correct me if i am wrong here) take charge. So you may get stuck there. Charge to at least ~70% before you flash the rom.
Follow the procedures. Don't try to invent your own ways of flashing. Wipe the internal space before and after flashing as stated in procedure.

*Q:* How to flash a custom rom? 
*A:* Flashing rom is more or less the same irrespective of what mobile you are using. But read the instructions given in the first post of the rom thread carefully as sometimes you need to flash certain patches before & after installing rom. 
Installing rom is exactly same as going from CWM to any other recovery. For the steps check the above post.

*Q:* How do i know if i have successfully flashed a rom?
*A:* A rom flashing complete or similar message should appear once the flashing process is over.

*Q:* While flashing a error message appears that /system/xxxx is invalid. What is this?
*A:* Most likely the rom you downloaded is corrupted. Else try toggling signature verification off from *advanced*.

*Q:* Once rebooted the mobile is stuck in the loading screen. Have i bricked my mobile?
*A:* When you flash a rom for the first time it takes around 5-10min to boot as dalvik cache is created. So wait for sometime. If still the rom doesn't boot properly, try doing a wipe of the cache/dalvik cache or better do a total wipe (excluding the memory card) from custom recovery's wipe menu.

*Q:* I flashed a rom but it lacks many essential apps. How can i get it?
*A:* Unless you are living under a rock or never ever used Android, you must have heard about Google Market/Play Store.

*Q:* The rom i flashed doesn't have Play Store or GMail or Gallery and many similar apps. How can i get those?
*A:* You'll need *GAPPS* (Google Apps). Download the correct version. In case you are using Android 4.0 based rom, flash the latest version. At times the rom thread may have their own GAPPS stripped down to work with it. Flash it then.

*Q:* When i boot my mobile a msg appears android.xxxxxxxx has stopped working. What to do?
*A:* Time to reflash the rom. Remember to do complete wipe. 

*Q:* I have a mobile with a locked bootloader. How to install a rom?
*A:* If you have successfully flashed custom recovery, simply flash a rom of your wish. 

*Q:* What if I want to go back to official rom after flashing a custom rom?
*A:* NANDROID BACKUP (or simply nand backup). Check the CWM recovery picture I have posted earlier. It has an option *backup and restore*. Just select it & take backup with default option. Always take backup when going from official to custom rom & even before trying any custom rom. It can save time in case you don’t like the new rom & wish to go back to the previous one. Also easier to claim warranty by restoring the stock rom.

*Q:* Can I copy backup folder to my PC?
*A:* Yes you can & it’s advised to copy it to your PC in case the memory card gets erased in the process of flashing a new rom. When you want to restore, copy the folder back to memory card & use the same option.

*Q:* I flashed a new rom & can no longer make any call or receive any. same for sms. 
*A:* There are 2 possibilities:

Either the new rom you have flashed doesn't support your baseband. Check in the rom thread or ask the DEV.
Your IMEI number got replaced by some generic one. Always backup efs (encrypted file system) of your mobile before trying to flash any untested rom. This warning is specially for HTC & Samsung mobiles users.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

*The 1-STOP Android Guide: Rooting and Custom Rom*

*Cyanogenmod 10.1 (Android 4.2) application list:*

*Note:* Guide is made with Cyanogenmod 10.1 as base so some apps present in CM 7/9/10 mayn't be present here. Also as this app list is extracted from a stock CM10.1 rom for my mobile (LG P500), roms for other mobiles may have extra apps like NFC which my mobile doesn't support. 

Written from scratch with total design overhaul. Enjoy 
Green = Safe to remove
Orange = Remove with caution
Red = Do not remove


*APK**Description**Remarks *ApolloCyanogenmod music playerAlternates are available at Play StoreApplicationsProviderProvides list of installed apps to Play Store and SearchSafe to removeBackupRestoreConfirmationRestores sync'd Google settingsDon't removeBasicDreamsBasic sleep mode appSafe to removeBluetoothBluetooth appRequired to use bluetoothBrowserBrowser appIf you don't use stock browser, remove itCalculatorCalculator appSafe to removeCalendarCalender storageMay break calender's remainderCalendarProviderSync system for CalendarDon't remove if you sync calenderCellBroadcastReceiverCell broadcastsDon't removeCertInstallerWifi certificate installerRemoving will cause WiFi to not connect or not even turn onChromeBookmarksSyncAdaptersyncs Chrome for Android bookmarksSafe to removeCMFileManagerCyanogenmod file managerAlternates are available at Play StoreContactsContact appDon't remove else there will be no contact listContactsProviderContacts storageAccessing stored apps will be impossibleDefaultContainerServiceRequired to install appsApps installation will get rejectedDeskClockClock and alarm appTime showing apps/widget depends on deskclock and will not work without itDevelopmentDevelopment appSafe to removeDownloadProviderDownload managerDon't removeDownloadProviderUiBrowser download interfaceDownload status won't appearDrmProviderHandles DRM for media that contains itDo not remove or you will break said mediaDSPManagerEqualizer for music playerSafe to removeEffemCyanogenmod radioSafe to removeEmailEmail appSetting up Play Store and Phone requires thisExchangeEmail transport systemSafe to removeFusedLocationProtects internal memory against unauthorized editsDon't removeGalaxy4Live wallpaperSafe to removeGallery2Android GalleryAlternates are available in Play StoreGoogleBackupTransportHandles backup of settingsSafe to removeGoogleCalendarSyncAdaptersync system for CalendarHandles the Calander sync, don't remove it if you sync your CalanderGoogleContactsSyncAdaptersync system for ContactsHandles the Contact sync, don't remove it if you sync your ContactsGoogleLoginServiceGoogle login systemLogin will fail, don't removeGoogleServicesFrameworkProvides account information to Google appsDon't removeHoloSpiralWallpaperLive wallpaperSafe to removeHTMLViewerUsed by browser to filter HTMLSafe to removeHwaSettingsHardware acceleration controlSafe to removeInputDevicesInput devicesSafe to removeKeyChainPassword toolDon't removeLatinIMEStock on-screen keyboardCan be removed if another keyboard is installedLiveWallpapersLive wallpaperSafe to removeLiveWallpapersPickerSelect Live wallpaperRemove it if you don't use live wallpapersLockClockLockscreen clock widgetMay break lockscreenMagicSmokeWallpapersLive WallpaperSafe to removeMediaProviderHandles ringtones, notifications, etcDon't removeMmsSMS/MMS appOther sms apps like GOSMS depend on this and won't work if this one is missingNetworkLocationProvides location info through network instead of gpsDon't removeNoiseFieldLive wallpaperSafe to removePackageInstallerUsed to install appsDon't removePhaseBeamLive wallpaperSafe to removePhonePhone dialerDon't RemovePhotoTablePhoto screensaverSafe to removePicoTtsSpeech search enginesSafe to removePlayStoreAndroid Play StoreRequired to download and install apps/gamesProvisionSet date and time at first bootMay cause date and time to get shown incorrectlyQuickSearchBoxSearch box widgetSearch button won't work properlySettingsSystem SettingsSetting will force closeSettingsProviderSettings storageDon't removeSetupWizardWizard to setup mobileMay break the Android systemSharedStorageBackupRelated to sd card storageSafe to removeSoundRecorderSound recorder appSafe to removeSparePartsExtra settings for CyanogenmodCan be downloaded from Play StoreStkSim Tool KitRequired if you use SIM applicationsSystemUI Part of the user interfaceDon't removeTalkGoogle TalkCan be downloaded from Play StoreTelephonyProviderPhone systemDon't removeTermTerminal EmulatorCan be downloaded from Play StoreThemeChooserCyanogenmod theme systemSystem themes can't be selected anymoreThemeManagerCyanogenmod theme systemWill cause force close theme when you try to open itTrebuchetCyanogenmod's default launcherBefore removing install another launcher else there won't be any homescreenUserDictionaryProviderDictionary for keyboardWords won't be suggestedVideoEditorMovie studioSafe to removeVisualizationWallpapersLive wallpaperSafe to removeVoiceDialerVoice dialingSafe to removeVpnDialogsVPN systemIf you don't use virtual private network, remove itWAPPushManagerTethering connectivityIf you use any other tethering app, remove it


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

*The 1-STOP Android Guide: Rooting and Custom Rom*

*FAQ for Android application removal:*

*Q:* Will internal space increase if i remove apps?
*A:* Memory of a mobile is pre-partitioned. So removing apps won't increase it but if some applications were installed in internal memory while flashing rom then that memory may get free'd up. Or the memory freed will be in system partition (memory reserved for rom or system folder).

*Q:* Then what is the advantage of removing apps?
*A:* More battery. Some apps will run when you start the mobile and causes battery drain. Removing those will free up ram as well as load on the system. So expect a small increment in battery life. Moreover if you were not able to run scripts due to lack of memory in /system, it'll be possible now.

*Q:* Can i remove apps from stock rom also?
*A:* Possible but stock rom ships with a lot of custom designed app or bloatwares. Moreover some of the exclusive apps are dependent on the official Google apps so deleting these apps may break dependency so do it at your own risk.

*Q:* Why do we need to cleanup a custom rom when they are designed for stability, battery life and to be free from bloatwares?
*A:* Even if a custom rom is designed to be free of bloatwares, they ship with a lot of apps that one mayn't need. Eg: terminal emulator, sim toolkit, voice search, live wallpapers. You mayn't need any of these so getting rid of them is a good idea. This will shorten your menu also.

*Q:* What are the possible side affects of removing apk's from a rom? 
*A:* If you delete an important application file, you'll get FC as soon as mobile boots or try launching some service/application. If you remove he launcher (the homescreen with the dock) the mobile will turn on without any kind of status bar or dock nor icons making it impossible to install any new launcher. So double check before removing any application from stock or custom rom.

*Q:* Any precautions to follow before removing apps? 
*A:* ALWAYS take NANDROID backup. In case some app causes the system to stop working properly, reflashing rom and installing all app can be quite a PITA. So simply restore the last nandroid backup and you are back to previous state.

*Q:* How can i know which files i should remove?
*A:* Read the remarks part. I have added simple and description for most of the apps.

*Q:* Can deleted apks be restored?
*A:* As Android has no recycle bin (or i am not aware of any) apps once deleted is gone. But if you get hold of it, it can be pushed to the required directory.

*Q:* Any alternate way to remove apk other than using a file manager?
*A:* Open the downloaded rom.zip file (don't extract, simply open) using any zip/rar software and browse to system/app/ And there you have the apps. Extract them, remove the unnecessary ones and then add it back to zip or simply delete the useless apps from zip. You can even add your own apps to /system/apps or replace existing ones with new version (like updated Play Store).

*Q:* In the app list, what is the difference between Safe to remove and Remove with caution?
*A:* Safe to Remove contain files that you can remove without impacting your mobiles usability. Also alternates are present in Play Store (mentioned) so you can replace the removed app with a new or different one. Whereas as Remove with caution can hamper certain usability depending on what you remove. Eg: Remove Theme manager and Themes from Settings menu will FC if you try opening it.

*Q:* Can i integrate GAPPS and Rom into a single package?
*A:* yes you can as i have done it for my own convenience multiple times. Just remember to store the files from GAPPs in the exact folder of the rom. files from /system/app in GAPPS goes to /system/app in ROM.

*Q:* What else can i remove from a rom?
*A:* You can remove media files, certain library files as well as TTS (text to speech) folder.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

*The 1-STOP Android Guide: Rooting and Custom Rom*

*Android Terminology & Lingo:*

*PS:* This is not my work, rather a copy paste. I'll edit and post a modified post whenever i get time.

*adb*: Android Debug Bridge, a versatile tool lets you manage the state of an emulator instance or Android-powered device

*ADK*: Android Development Kit, What people use to develop anything for the droid such as ROM's

*Baseband*: In communications and signal processing, the baseband describes signals and systems whose range of the frequencies measured from close to 0 hertz to a cut-off frequency, a maximum bandwidth or highest signal frequency; it is sometimes used to describe frequencies starting close to zero

*Boot Loader*: State in which the droid can be flashed from RSD with an appropriate .sdk file that reprograms the phone into a specific ROM or update. This is typically a last resort when the recovery screen cannot be reached to make a much simpler and less risky solution

*Boot Loop*: simply means something is preventing the phone from completing it's boot cycle and is stuck between the boot animation and the unlock screen, creating a looped animation. This is often fixed by either reloading a Nandroid, or Reflashing a rom from the Boot Loader.

*Brick or Bricked*: Jargon for a completely unrecoverable device, (no more than a brick or paperweight)

*Bug or Software Bug*: an Error or flaw in software that produces a failure or unexpected/unwanted result. Typically created from incorrect code, this is why some ROMs are better and smoother running than others because certain developers have taken the time to input "perfect" code

*Busybox*: BusyBox is a single multicall binary that packages the functionality of most widely used standard Unix tools, BusyBox provides a fairly complete environment for any small or embedded system.

*ClockworkMod*: A recovery program that is often used to apply updates, ROMs, or create a back up or restore a backup file

*De-odex*: Apk files have respective odexes that devs use to supposedly save space. Deodexing means you convert it back to a .dex file and put it back inside the apk. This allows you to easily replace files (not having to worry about odexes), but the main point was to deodex services.jar so that you can change all text to different colors (such as the clock color to white) and to deodex services.jar, you need to deodex everything. 

*Dev. or Developer*: An individual that creates, or alters a file in such a manner as to advance the program

*Flash or Flash Memory*: a program technology that can be electrically erased and reprogrammed

*Froyo*: Short for Frozen Yogurt, is the latest iteration (2.2) of Android, Google's mobile operating system.

*Kernel*: The governor of the CPU usage and Battery output, one can upload certain Kernels to achieve greater performance speed of their device at the cost of some battery life

*Root*: Common word associated with giving a user "super user" access to their phones programming and other various aspects that would normally not be possible, also known as "Jailbroken" for iPhone's

*Nandroid or Nandroid Backup*: A file typically created in the custom recovery program, such as SPRecovery, that is a carbon copy of whatever state your phone is in before a drastic change is made. the file then can be moved onto or off of the SD card for later use in case something should go wrong in the ROM or Update, or a Boot Loop occurs

*OS*: Operating system, I.E. Windows Vista or MAC or ANDROID

*OTA*: Over the air...

*Overclocking*: Speeding up the CPU past the factory presets to achieve a faster and more responsive device

*ROM*: Read Only Memory, a program used to make changes to anything from the look of the home screen, to icons to custom boot animation

*RSD or RSD lite*: Remote Software Download, Motorola's own tool in flashing virtualy any type of program, (so long as its in .sbf form) to the Android OS

*Shell or SSH*: secure shell or ssh is a network protocol that allows data to be exchanged using a secure channel between two networked devices

*SPR or SPRecovery*: A recovery program that is often used to apply updates, ROMs, or create a back up or restore a backup file

*Stock*: Simply means an unaltered state, such as when you first purchase your phone from Verizon, or when you do a factory reset

*SU*: "Super user", or root permissions

*Theme*: A set of icons, backgrounds and app trays that change the ascthetics of the overall look of the droid and its applications

*TUN/TAP*: Refers to a network Tunnel, operates within layer 3 packets, or ip packets. Packets sent by a system via a TUN/TAP device are delivered to a user-space program that attaches itself to the device. A user space program may also pass packets into a TUN/TAP device. In this case TUN/TAP device delivers (or "injects") these packets to the operating system's network stack thus emulating their reception from an external source.

*Underclocking*: Slowing down the CPU mainly to limit battery usage

*.sbf*: Summation Briefcase File

*.apk or APK's*: An .apk file extension denotes an Android Package (APK) file, an .apk file can be opened and inspected using common archive tools

*.tar*: Similar to a zip file, a tar file archives multiple files into one file

*.tgz*: TGZ files are commonly used as install packages for Slackware Linux.

Source: Glossary 1 & Glossary 2. Thanks a lot to *Vyom* for the link


----------



## saifi2649 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Noobs Guide to rooting and installing custom rom*

good guide sam
you are awesome mate


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Noobs Guide to rooting and installing custom rom*

Awesome


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Noobs Guide to rooting and installing custom rom*

thanks  lets see if new users find my guide useful.


----------



## Skud (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Noobs Guide to rooting and installing custom rom*

Nice guide. Subscribed.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Nice Sam!

I am glad to be a part since I did ask some noob questions myself! 
Your article would get better with time if everyone puts their suggestions.

BTW, I must tell you, maybe I wouldn't have attempted to root if I had read this article before, because of those disclaimers! 

Also, I have came across some more queries:
*What’s the best app to take screenshots? *Drocap2 and ShootMe  are not available in market.

You have said,


> Moreover a new app, SuperUser should appear in your applicataion list if your mobile gets rooted successfully.


But no such app appeared after I rooted my phone. So I *don’t* think it can be regarded as a full proof method to check if your device has root.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Tried many app but shootme is the best 

Grab shootme 

Uploaded it at Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!


----------



## a_medico (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Interesting thread. 

Can you highlight the steps in rooting following devices:

1) HCL ME X1 tablet  ( android 2.3)

2) Tata Cdma mobile - Samsung galaxy pop (Android 2.2)

The second one is especially difficult to root as far as I know. Not much research into it yet from what I have read.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Tried many app but shootme is the best
> Grab shootme
> Uploaded it at Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!



Thanks buddy! 



a_medico said:


> Interesting thread.
> Can you highlight the steps in rooting following devices:
> 1) HCL ME X1 tablet  ( android 2.3)
> 2) Tata Cdma mobile - Samsung galaxy pop (Android 2.2)
> The second one is especially difficult to root as far as I know. Not much research into it yet from what I have read.



I have found the following for HCL Me X1. Looks like you will have to use ADB shell. All the best.
My Tech Blog - Gautam: Rooting & Unrooting HCL Me X1

For Galaxy Pop: Try this: Official GB 2.3.6 for Indian Galaxy Pop + Root Access - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Vyom said:


> Nice Sam!
> 
> I am glad to be a part since I did ask some noob questions myself!
> Your article would get better with time if everyone puts their suggestions.



Your "noob" questions encouraged me to write this guide. Yup, need suggestions. As this is a FAQ (not a guide actually) more the number of questions, the better. 



Vyom said:


> BTW, I must tell you, maybe I wouldn't have attempted to root if I had read this article before, because of those disclaimers!



 and i deliberately didn't tell you about the risk of bricking as it'll unnecessarily create doubts about rooting & custom rom.



Vyom said:


> Also, I have came across some more queries:
> *What’s the best app to take screenshots? *Drocap2 and ShootMe  are not available in market.



krishnandu have already posted a link. or check XDA. They have a thread dedicated to ShootMe.



Vyom said:


> But no such app appeared after I rooted my phone. So I *don’t* think it can be regarded as a full proof method to check if your device has root.



when you first ran titanium backup, were you asked about allowing superuser permission?


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 15, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

You have done a fabulous job *Sam*
Keep it up


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Sam said:


> when you first ran titanium backup, were you asked about allowing superuser permission?



Yes, it aksed. And it also ask for any app that required root access.

But still, there's no such application with the name, "Superuser", on my phone.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 16, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Update: @Sam: Accidently I did saw an app called, Superuser. 
But it was in System app section and not in the probable Downloads section. Hence missed it.
And the app shows a list of the apps which have bee granted root access! Very useful.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 16, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



aroraanant said:


> You have done a fabulous job *Sam*
> Keep it up



thanks 



Vyom said:


> Yes, it aksed. And it also ask for any app that required root access.
> 
> But still, there's no such application with the name, "Superuser", on my phone.





Vyom said:


> Update: @Sam: Accidently I did saw an app called, Superuser.
> But it was in System app section and not in the probable Downloads section. Hence missed it.
> And the app shows a list of the apps which have bee granted root access! Very useful.



i have rooted my mobile many times & each time this app appears. else how can you allow #su to apps?


----------



## acidCow (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Heys guys, just bought a Neo V after a months research on the best phone available. I updated my firmware to 4.0.2.A.0.62 which is not root-able by the method shown here : [TUT][NEO V ] Flashing, Rooting, ADB drivers, ClockWork-Mod Installation - xda-developers


> 2) Rooting
> 
> OFF TOPIC : New firmware available 4.0.2.A.0.62DO NOT UPDATE TO THIS FIRMWARE MANY USERS ARE REPORTING ROOTING PROBLEMS
> 
> ...



How do i root my phone? Can I use any of the methods listed in this thread?
BTW, This is my first android.!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

try all 4. else downgrade to old firmware manually.


----------



## acidCow (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Okay, I'm gonna start wit UnlockRoot. Whats the worst that can happen???


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2012)

If someone wants to root, he, should refrain himself from updating the phone in any way.
@sam: I think this point could be added to main post.
Btw no one can predict about the worst thing that could happen. Just take a chance.


----------



## acidCow (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Yea I couldn't wait till you replied, tried UnlockRoot and Z4Root. Both didn't work. Guess I'll have to downgrade back to 4.0.2.A.0.42. Will have to do more google searching  
Any idea how you can downgrade?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2012)

Usually when we upgrade an app, their is a choice to uninstall only the updates than the whole app. You can try looking for something related to phone upgrade under manage applications. But I don't have hope.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Btw no one can predict about the worst thing that could happen. Just take a chance.



The worst thing will be a bootloop,what else!?
Unless someone messes with system partition hard brick is almost impossible.
The Doomlord method actually uses the Zergrush exploit which has been effectively sealed up by manufacturers.
I do not have Neo V,but dont you guys have things like CF root kernels for your phones?


----------



## acidCow (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

I found a way to downgrade : Using flash tool or Wotan Server. Will have to download the whole firmware and flash it. Well, I dont want to do this stuff since the phone is pretty new and all. Plus I have pre-boards from tomorrow. So I think I'll wait for a root for this firmware. My phone's full of bloatwares which restart themselves even after i kill them. And thats why i wanted to root.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

^^ My friend also has just bought Neo V. And I have seen the bloatwares! And it's loaded to the brim with them.

Yeah, concentrate on pre boards first. Root later.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 18, 2012)

You kids are rich!!
15k phone at school!!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

^^ Correction. 18 k. 
Not able to find the phone for less than that for a friend! 
(Atleast offline)


----------



## Neo (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



shubh.s said:


> I found a way to downgrade : Using flash tool or Wotan Server. Will have to download the whole firmware and flash it. Well, I dont want to do this stuff since the phone is pretty new and all. Plus I have pre-boards from tomorrow. So I think I'll wait for a root for this firmware. My phone's full of bloatwares which restart themselves even after i kill them. And thats why i wanted to root.






Vyom said:


> Yeah, concentrate on pre boards first. Root later.



Root now. Concentrate later!!!!!


----------



## acidCow (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

OMG This thread's going off-topic!



red dragon said:


> You kids are rich!!
> 15k phone at school!!



LOL no this isn't my phone!! I can't even dream of getting a phone in 10th! Maybe in 12th. This is my mom's phone and lies around in the home. So i use it all the time and play around and all.


----------



## acidCow (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Okay I've a doubt here. When I check the available firmwares for my Neo V (build 4.0.2.A.0.42) I found many firmwares like Generic trade uk, israel etc etc. Does it matter which country i chose? [BTW India had only 0.62]


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



shubh.s said:


> Okay I've a doubt here. When I check the available firmwares for my Neo V (build 4.0.2.A.0.42) I found many firmwares like Generic trade uk, israel etc etc. Does it matter which country i chose? [BTW India had only 0.62]



get the Indian version unless you want to use it just to root & ready to try custom roms if any. other versions may carry some different local apps and indian updates may get rejected by your mobile.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

What are the counterparts of Kies and Odin for SE phones?


----------



## acidCow (Jan 22, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Sam said:


> get the Indian version unless you want to use it just to root & ready to try custom roms if any. other versions may carry some different local apps and indian updates may get rejected by your mobile.



I just want to root my phone and remove the bloatwares. No plans of installing a custom rom.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

I want to root a Lg Optimus Net P698. Its a dual Gsm phone. After I root with any of the apps mentioned, how do I install a plainer version of Android? Also is rooting a dual Sim phone different than rooting a single Sim?
Want to root for the exact same reason as above post. Do i have to reinstall android for that?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Rooting is simply to use a vulnerability of the OS to attain admin privileges over the phone. And it shouldn't be different on a dual sim phone then a single sim.

If you want to root just to remove the bloatwares then just root the phone with any of the apps mentioned. You don't have to reinstall android after that! Btw, that's called installing a custom ROM, which is not your intent.

All the best. Also, please can you clarify how actually the dual sim works on Optimus Net? I mean, do you see both SIM active at the same time on the same screen? And you can be called on any SIM at any given time. Of course, if you are on a call, I doubt your phone can take a miss call if someone calls you on the 2nd SIM.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Both sim are active. It can take miss call when first is busy will pm u soon about that soon. Thanks for info. So I can delete fail apps after root? Thanks


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> So I can delete fail apps after root? Thanks



It is advised to take a nandroid backup before you start removing apps which came pre loaded with the phone. Since messing up with some of those apps can make the OS unstable.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

First freeze them,if everything works,uninstall.
Do not uninstall core components like stock dialer,phone book,launchers(very careful with it..can lead to serious issues)
After rooting,first install a kernel with CWM recovery.
Once you boot in CWM recovery,take a backup of your system.
Once backed up...start messing around with the phone.

DO NOT FORGET TO BACK YOUR SYSTEM UP(root...install a kernel with CWM recovery...back up...mess around in this order)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

@techfreak, list apps that you want to get rid of. we can atleast suggest which apps you shouldn't remove.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*


Finally I have rooted my Android phone.
now I want to uninstall the bloated apps I waa talking off earlier

some ebuddy messengers (2 of em)
and few.other similar

any recommendation for a app to uninstall them as the default app manager cant delete it.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 4, 2012)

Titanium backup. Be careful in using it.
But first install a good custom recovery like AmonRa and take a nand backup. So in case anything goes wrong you can revert back to the original condition.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Vyom said:


> Titanium backup. Be careful in using it.
> But first install a good custom recovery like AmonRa and take a nand backup. So in case anything goes wrong you can revert back to the original condition.



Thanks Vyom. Will definitely do these and report back. Might take a few days as I am busy 
Thanks again


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

*UPDATED*
removed a few questions & gave better reasons for certain points.

updated last night. forgot to bump it


----------



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Came across a Note on FB about some terms which every Android enthusiast must know! Sharing in the interest of spreading knowledge! 

Here is a well organized post providing abbreviations and terminology so that any one, Droid master or droid newb, can have a quick reference guide to all things droid.

*adb: *Android Debug Bridge, a versatile tool lets you manage the state of an emulator instance or Android-powered device

*ADK: *Android Development Kit, What people use to develop anything for the droid such as ROM's

*Baseband:* In communications and signal processing, the baseband describes signals and systems whose range of the frequencies measured from close to 0 hertz to a cut-off frequency, a maximum bandwidth or highest signal frequency; it is sometimes used to describe frequencies starting close to zero

*Boot Loader:* State in which the droid can be flashed from RSD with an appropriate .sdk file that reprograms the phone into a specific ROM or update. This is typically a last resort when the recovery screen cannot be reached to make a much simpler and less risky solution

*Boot Loop:* simply means something is preventing the phone from completing it's boot cycle and is stuck between the boot animation and the unlock screen, creating a looped animation. This is often fixed by either reloading a Nandroid, or Reflashing a rom from the Boot Loader.

*Brick or Bricked:* Jargon for a completely unrecoverable device, (no more than a brick or paperweight)

*Bug or Software Bug:* an Error or flaw in software that produces a failure or unexpected/unwanted result. Typically created from incorrect code, this is why some ROMs are better and smoother running than others because certain developers have taken the time to input "perfect" code

*Busybox:* BusyBox is a single multicall binary that packages the functionality of most widely used standard Unix tools, BusyBox provides a fairly complete environment for any small or embedded system.

*ClockworkMod:* A recovery program that is often used to apply updates, ROMs, or create a back up or restore a backup file

*De-odex:* Apk files have respective odexes that devs use to supposedly save space. Deodexing means you convert it back to a .dex file and put it back inside the apk. This allows you to easily replace files (not having to worry about odexes), but the main point was to deodex services.jar so that you can change all text to different colors (such as the clock color to white) and to deodex services.jar, you need to deodex everything. 

*Dev. or Developer:* An individual that creates, or alters a file in such a manner as to advance the program

*Flash or Flash Memory:* a program technology that can be electrically erased and reprogrammed

*Froyo:* Short for Frozen Yogurt, is the latest iteration (2.2) of Android, Google's mobile operating system.

*Kernel:* The governor of the CPU usage and Battery output, one can upload certain Kernels to achieve greater performance speed of their device at the cost of some battery life

*Root:* Common word associated with giving a user "super user" access to their phones programming and other various aspects that would normally not be possible, also known as "Jailbroken" for iPhone's

*Nandroid or Nandroid Backup:* A file typically created in the custom recovery program, such as SPRecovery, that is a carbon copy of whatever state your phone is in before a drastic change is made. the file then can be moved onto or off of the SD card for later use in case something should go wrong in the ROM or Update, or a Boot Loop occurs

*OS:* Operating system, I.E. Windows Vista or MAC or ANDROID

*OTA:* Over the air...

*Overclocking:* Speeding up the CPU past the factory presets to achieve a faster and more responsive device

*ROM:* Read Only Memory, a program used to make changes to anything from the look of the home screen, to icons to custom boot animation

*RSD or RSD lite:* Remote Software Download, Motorola's own tool in flashing virtualy any type of program, (so long as its in .sbf form) to the Android OS

*Shell or SSH:* secure shell or ssh is a network protocol that allows data to be exchanged using a secure channel between two networked devices

*SPR or SPRecovery:* A recovery program that is often used to apply updates, ROMs, or create a back up or restore a backup file

*Stock:* Simply means an unaltered state, such as when you first purchase your phone from Verizon, or when you do a factory reset

*SU:* "Super user", or root permissions

*Theme:* A set of icons, backgrounds and app trays that change the ascthetics of the overall look of the droid and its applications

*TUN/TAP:* Refers to a network Tunnel, operates within layer 3 packets, or ip packets. Packets sent by a system via a TUN/TAP device are delivered to a user-space program that attaches itself to the device. A user space program may also pass packets into a TUN/TAP device. In this case TUN/TAP device delivers (or "injects") these packets to the operating system's network stack thus emulating their reception from an external source.

*Underclocking:* Slowing down the CPU mainly to limit battery usage

*.sbf:* Summation Briefcase File

*.apk or APK's:* An .apk file extension denotes an Android Package (APK) file, an .apk file can be opened and inspected using common archive tools

*.tar:* Similar to a zip file, a tar file archives multiple files into one file

*.tgz:* TGZ files are commonly used as install packages for Slackware Linux.

More Glossary @ Glossary | Android Developers


Source: *www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=364390993576575


----------



## acidCow (Mar 17, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Vyom said:


> *Brick or Bricked:* Jargon for a completely unrecoverable device, (no more than a brick or paperweight)



Bricking is completely unrecoverable? I mean isn't it a just completely messed up software? You can flash stock ROM again right?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



shubh.s said:


> Bricking is completely unrecoverable? I mean isn't it a just completely messed up software? You can flash stock ROM again right?



In many cases yeah. But, I do think there are many other cases, where you can't recover it.

I am not "experienced" in this regard, so can't comment further!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

bricking has no clear meaning. its a term coined by DEVs & cellphone manufacturers. i have semi bricked my mobile twice (once for each of my mobiles) when even PC won't recognize the mobile. but reflashing the firmware solved it. though making the PC recognize it was the hardest part.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 17, 2012)

*re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Vyom said:


> Came across a Note on FB about some terms which every Android enthusiast must know! Sharing in the interest of spreading knowledge!
> 
> Here is a well organized post providing abbreviations and terminology so that any one, Droid master or droid newb, can have a quick reference guide to all things droid.
> 
> ...



Ok, I think that's awesome and this post needs to be moved to first page or linked to first post for newbies.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

added  i'll try to write a detailed list based on same sources with more terms.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Noobs Guide to rooting and installing custom rom*



Sam said:


> Source: Glossary 1 & Glossary 2. Thanks a lot to *Vyom* for the link



Glad to have helped. Btw, thanks for linking the FB page, which is partly run by me. 
And more terminologies in newb friendly language would be more then welcome!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Noobs Guide to rooting and installing custom rom*



Vyom said:


> Btw, thanks for linking the FB page, which is partly run by me.



great


----------



## choudang (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

mosti post re dosti, matha ghurai goise porhi kine  

indeed a good thread to have an idea on rooting to nobs like me  my brother has a motorola (don't know the model, sorry) with dual boot, ICS and GB. and he has also lots of applications which are ad free (games mostly). i asked him about that and it was a full-toss bouncer to me when he said "i have root access and load ICS virtualy"


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

guide't bohut kotha kai kintu basic terms skip kore. thats why made an FAQ instead of a guide. can be applied to almost all mobiles. else peoples keep asking a ton of questions about how to root, how will it affect, what is custom recovery, etc. explaining each & everything to them takes a lot of time. so tried a one stop solution. written in simple terms so that non-technical ppls understand it too.



choudang said:


> i have root access and load ICS virtualy



not virtually i think. more like ICS from memory card.


----------



## choudang (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

yeah, may be. will try by myself once a got one, thinking for SE Ray but xperia u is also in my mind, lets see. 

going off-topic, where do you stay, going during bohag bihu.

by the way, any chance for VC in near future on droids? skype is good but sometimes vc is much better


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

U have less internal memory (4Gb as mass storage). so if you click a lot of pics, you'll have way less space to store other multimedia files.

i live in AIDC, near Chandmari. 

i think video calling is possible. Android naively doesn't support it. or say, there is no built in apps to use front cam other than face unlock thing in Android 4.0 but Skype or such apps can use it.


----------



## choudang (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

i do not use my phone very often to click pictures, and habituated to transfer my pics to ext hdd. lived with SE for music but had to move myself towards BB for official use. i will use that for music and as a personal use. so 4 GB is not a big deal but you know "yeh dil mange more". 

another question, my wife uses xperia mini, and when i tried to install few games it shows less memory space [< 100 MB and few games that i have which needs to downloaded to complete the installation], how do i get rid of that annoying msg. is there any settings where i can set the mem card as default location for storage. 

anyway, me from near AEC, jalukbari. might reach on 14th. let you know.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

it has 8Gb internal memory but around 1Gb is used by rom. 2Gb for apps & 4Gb for other use.

try app2sd. moving apps (just a part will be moved) will free a lot internal memory.

i pass through jalukbari everyday. on way to college.


----------



## choudang (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

mini has 320 MB internal storage, and she is using 8 gb instead of default 2 GB.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

but that doesn't help. by default Android will install apps to internal memory. and as all apps can't be moved. also even if an app can be moved, a small section is left in internal memory.


----------



## choudang (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

can we change that default setting?


----------



## Neo (Mar 29, 2012)

^^ Root is required for changing that setting. CyanogenMod has that setting inbuilt.
Apps2sd is the best solution for that.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



choudang said:


> can we change that default setting?


*Yes you can, without root also..* 
But be warned, that you are warned.. 


Spoiler




Requirements
An Android Device (Obviously.. ) (Root not required)
USB Cable
A PC (Any OS will do Windows, Mac or Linux)
Android SDK or replacement for ADB (Install android sdk from official site. Use drivers for your device)

Steps
Run command prompt or terminal
use command '*adb devices*'  (will show list of connected devices) (you should have _android sdk's path/platform-tools_ in your classpath)
use command '*adb shell*' (will open a $ prompt)
use command '*pm setInstallLocation 2*' ( will set default install location to sd card ) (0 for auto, 1 for internal, 2 for sd card )

Now whatever new apps you install will be installed to sd card. they will still take space on internal memory though for dalvik cache, app-cache, private-cache etc. 

Note-> If you want to revert back to original use option 0 in step 4.
I am not in any way responsible if your phone transforms into a autobot or decepticon.. 

Serious Note-> I have seen some weird behavior with this, apps which are set to install in sd card by default (i.e. games like angry bird), are installed in internal. You could just move them to external though. My advice would be to use this command to enable moving to sd card and then revert back.


----------



## Neo (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

 thanks, btw. That sounds risky or is it? I think i used that before, a year or so.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Neo said:


> thanks, btw. That sounds risky or is it? I think i used that before, a year or so.


Actually I believe it's still safer than app2sd/data2sd scripts.
You won't lose warranty for this.


----------



## ysmonyog (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

My SGS GT I9000 (rooted) has 2.3.3 firmware (baseband I9000ddjv5, Build Gingerbread ddjv9).
Can I update with this NEW Value Pack XXJW4 2.3.6 (I9000XXJW4_I9000OXAJW4_XEU)? Will it work in India?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Suggest some good roms for galaxy MINI(Pop)


----------



## gcbeldar (May 22, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

I am new to Android, I bought LG 2x p990. Using from last 2 months.
I am quit happy with my p990 except Battery Life.

After using GO SMS Pro, I want to make default message app. and want to remove default message app.

Can I uninstall some unwanted app like car home, email, google+, music etc


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 22, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

I'd suggest you not to remove the default messaging app. It may affect the functionality of the device. Though if you want to try it, I'd highly suggest you to take a backup of it using Titanium Backup and then remove it. So that in case of any fault you may restore it.

You can remove apps like Car Home, Email, Google+, Music etc.

use titanium backup for removing those. Ofcourse don't forget to take backup before removing any app.


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

ah, don't remove email. if you ever need to set email again (read hard reset) then you'll be in big trouble. though removing any specific email client like GMail or YahooMail should be safe. Don't simply kick out apps. Google a bit first.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 23, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

^^Thanks for the Correction.


----------



## gcbeldar (May 23, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Thanks to all, Is rooting necessary to remove default app ?
Because, I am not getting uninstall option for this app.


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2012)

gcbeldar said:


> Thanks to all, Is rooting necessary to remove default app ?
> Because, I am not getting uninstall option for this app.



By default app, I think you mean stock app.
Yes rooting is necessary to remove stock apps. And if after rooting also you don't get uninstall option then you will have to try titanium backup to remove it.


----------



## gcbeldar (May 24, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Vyom said:


> By default app, I think you mean stock app.
> Yes rooting is necessary to remove stock apps. And if after rooting also you don't get uninstall option then you will have to try titanium backup to remove it.



Sir, After rooting can remove default "Contact, Dialer & Message App" and replace with Go Contact, Go Dialer and Go Message ?


----------



## Vyom (May 24, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



gcbeldar said:


> Sir, After rooting can remove default "Contact, Dialer & Message App" and replace with Go Contact, Go Dialer and Go Message ?



You can still use Go Contact, Go Dialer and Go Message without removing the stock apps.
Removing those stock apps is not recommended, since it can cause instability to the OS.


----------



## gcbeldar (May 25, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

With Go Luncher Ex I am able to make "Go Contact/Message" as default. But my P990 starts lagging by 50%


----------



## var_vajpayee (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

hey bro,
i m new to android phns just 1.5 yrs......I have read all the forums about rooting!!
I have a Lg Optimus me P350 & i want to root my phone!
I have used the apps z4root, gingerbreak, superoneclick but it did'nt work.In gingerbreak & z4root it just goes on but nthin happens and also no bysybox or superuser is installed . 

Pls help  me with this.

Thnx.


----------



## gcbeldar (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

How to root My Friends HTC Wildfire running 2.2.1?


----------



## cybersa (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



gcbeldar said:


> How to root My Friends HTC Wildfire running 2.2.1?



You can root it via Unrevoked.
unrevoked


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

LG Optimus P500

Android OS 2.2.2
Kernel Version 2.6.32.9 [Mar 29 2011]
Build No. FRG83
Software version V10e-MAR-28-2011

I have *rooted *the phone *with **Gingerbreak*.
I've also followed the instructions listed here

Can I now install ROM's like these Dynamite or G-T-R V7.8 ?

PS: I already have the zip file for Dynamite ROM

*Since I already had the above mentioned files so decided of giving the Dynamite ROM a try and followed these steps below: *



Spoiler



4. INSTALLING CUSTOM ROMs

BEFORE FLASHING ANY ROM, DO A NANDROID BACKUP FROM CUSTOM RECOVERY

Since all the ROMs have their own kinds of partitions to be created and other requirements, you can check them at the ROM specific pages.

General procedure to follow for installing a Custom ROM
Boot into Custom Recovery
Wipe your cache, dalvik cache, SD card
Make partitions according to the ROM requirement
Wipe cache again.
Connect Phone to PC
Toggle USB MS and paste the ROM zip file to a folder called AAA in the root of the SD card
Disable USB MS.
Detach phone from PC.
Select 'Flash from zip' option in Custom Recovery menu
Select the ROM file
*Flash the ROM file*
After flashing is finished, Reboot the phone.
Note: It will take some time to flash and reboot into your new Custom ROM. The phone may stay with the boot logo displayed for a number of minutes. Do not switch off phone during this period.



Once the flashing starts I get this error immediately

*E:Wrong digest:system/app/Mms.apk
E:Verification failed

Installation aborted*




Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Probably corrupted .zip. Download the ROM again and try to flash it. If it still produces the same error, report it on XDA at respective Development Thread.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

I'll download ROM.zip again but any where else you think I would've goofed up ?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Mr. Officer said:


> I'll download ROM.zip again but any where else you think I would've goofed up ?




Have you flashed the custom recovery Amon.Ra properly. Are you able to go into the recovery (which probably would have an interface with green colour)?

Also, the error you mentioned (*Wrong digest:system/app/Mms.apk*) clearly states it has something to do with the .apk file. So, a corrupt apk is probably the only safe assumption.

Try another ROM. There is no shortage of choices if you are on the new baseband. Even on old baseband there are lot of good choices.

Good luck.

PS: There's a special thread for LG P500. Just FYI!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

turn signature verification off and try again. or AmonRa recovery is old build or lastly corrupte download. you can check if corrupted zip by manually extracting the .apk file. BTW why don't you try Oxygen rom?


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

^^thanks for your replies

*This's what I did:*

a) Rooted phone with gingerbreak *[success]*
b) installed "terminal emulator" from android market *[success]*
c) d/l amonra recovery and extract files in SD card root folder *[success]*
d) open terminal emulator - type SU (enter) and then SH (enter) and then sh /sdcard/rf.sh -- this takes me to recovery *[success]*

*Once in recovery :*

I took complete NAND backup.
Wipe cache/dalvik-cache/sd card
Make partition sd-ext
wipe cache again
connect phone to PC
Enable USB-MS toggle
*Create* a folder AAA in SD card root and paste ROM.zip in it.
Disable USB-MS toggle
Disconnect phone from PC
select flash from zip → SD card → AAA → ROM.zip
Start flashing - after few seconds

E:Wrong digest:system/app/Mms.apk
E:Verification failed

Installation aborted



currently my phone's - Kernel Version 2.6.32.9 is this compatible with the ROM I've been trying to flash ? I feel the ROM in question is based on [KERNEL] 2.6.35.13


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

^^ rom is corrupted for sure. it doesn't matter what is in your mobile. Android 1.0 or 4.0. 2.6.32 or 2.6.35 kernel. you can flash a new rom.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Sam said:


> ^^ rom is corrupted for sure.




Office colleagues are of the same opinion as well !!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

why not upgrade the mobile to 2.3 by visiting a service center then try rom for new baseband. you get better battery life also.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

I have rooted my htc explorer. now plz suggest me good ROM.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Mr. Officer said:


> ^^thanks for your replies
> 
> *This's what I did:*
> 
> ...




Sam, as you and others have suggested that I should try a diff ROM, So shall I simply follow the steps above and just replace the DynamiteROM.zip with another ROM.zip ?



Sam said:


> why not upgrade the mobile to 2.3 by visiting a service center then try rom for new baseband. you get better battery life also.




That's something I didnt think of...

As per my limited knowledge I thought these custom ROM(s) have their own OS version, so If a ROM is flashed properly the OS version will too get updated, isnt it true ? and that will improve overall performance incl. battery life ?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Mr. Officer said:


> Sam, as you and others have suggested that I should try a diff ROM, So shall I simply follow the steps above and just replace the DynamiteROM.zip with another ROM.zip ?
> 
> ...
> As per my limited knowledge I thought these custom ROM(s) have their own OS version, so If a ROM is flashed properly the OS version will too get updated, isnt it true ? and that will improve overall performance incl. battery life ?



Answer it Yes for both of the query. Simply replace the ZIP of the respective ROM. You just have to make sure you have got the appropriate baseband or else, you won't be able to make calls. But ROM should be flashed successfully irrespective of baseband.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Vyom said:


> PS: There's a special thread for LG P500. Just FYI!



Thinkdigit or XDA ?



Vyom said:


> Answer it Yes for both of the query. Simply replace the ZIP of the respective ROM. You just have to make sure you have got the appropriate baseband or else, you won't be able to make calls. But ROM should be flashed successfully irrespective of baseband.



appreciate all your replies and patience, mate !


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Mr. Officer said:


> That's something I didnt think of...
> 
> As per my limited knowledge I thought these custom ROM(s) have their own OS version, so If a ROM is flashed properly the OS version will too get updated, isnt it true ? and that will improve overall performance incl. battery life ?



yes. Different OS but with some added tweaks like Cyanogenmod7 have settings to change looks of almost everything whereas Oxygen is more appropriate for no-nonsense use with extremely limited tweaking space for the user.

The kernel plays a big role too. If you could have tested franco.kernel you'll know what a small 2MB zip file can do to a slow mobile like ours. It was (and still is) the best kernel. Many kernel DEVs have tried and failed to deliver what franco gave. I used his kernel since he first released. Also kernel can improve battery life is a big way.

Lastly, if you want to know what upgrading baseband can do to your mobile, ask AndroidFan. His signal bar was mix of yellow + red i.e. extremely poor or no signal. Upgraded baseband (can be upgraded individually or by upgrading to official 2.3) and now his signal bar is 100% green i.e. excellent signal strength.



Mr. Officer said:


> Thinkdigit or XDA ?



The LG Optimus One Thread



Vyom said:


> But ROM should be flashed successfully irrespective of baseband.



yup. he can just test if custom recovery is working fine by flashing any random rom for O1.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

*^^thanks for being around Sam, much appreciated.* 

For now, I've downloaded all the files again i.e, 

1) AmonRa 3.0.6 [new build] as I had the OLD version.
2) Dynamite.Rom 
3) ROM patch

Will get home in the morning at 3.30 AM and start the process again - this time I hope it works, if not then will resort to other methods


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

your welcomed 

updated recovery won't help much but expect less errors now. Or maybe detailed error logs.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

I got past those errors and flashed the ROM but the phone won't boot, gets stuck on android screen 

Time to try another ROM, enough time spent with this one already


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Have I bricked my phone ??


I've flashed 02 different ROM's - none works.

Phone gets stuck at their respective animation screen during boot.

Wiped everything and now cant even use Nand restore.

The SD card gets detected via recovery but it's BLANK.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Mr. Officer said:


> gets stuck on android screen



how long have you waited at the android screen?



Mr. Officer said:


> Have I bricked my phone ??



no



Mr. Officer said:


> The SD card gets detected via recovery but it's BLANK.



if you can try some other memory card


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Sam, 

The phone booted  

Only _new _thing I did was wipe again AFTER flashing ROM and not _just before_ like every-time.

But then lost all contacts,messages etc [wife's phone, so you can imagine my plight] checked her google contacts but nothing there  

The baseband version has changed - to OLD [please confirm] though making and receiving calls is no problem.

ROM flashed here is - *cyanogen_thunderg-ota-eng.mik-6.5.8*


[URL=*s1078.photobucket.com/albums/w499/jim_abhi/?action=view&current=screenshot-1339921598200.png][IMG]*i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w499/jim_abhi/th_screenshot-1339921598200.png[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=*s1078.photobucket.com/albums/w499/jim_abhi/?action=view&current=screenshot-1339921641757.png][IMG]*i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w499/jim_abhi/th_screenshot-1339921641757.png[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

yes its old baseband. try upgrading baseband and you can test some really fantastic roms. 

well maybe it was not sync'd with the google servers hence the contacts lost. i know how it feels when you loose all contacts. and turn the live wallpapers off. those will make battery run empty in less than 24hrs.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Will turn off live wallpapers etc...

Now, how do I upgrade baseband ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Mr. Officer said:


> Will turn off live wallpapers etc...
> 
> Now, how do I upgrade baseband ?



[HOWTO] Flashing baseband (radio) via LGMDP.exe - xda-developers


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> [HOWTO] Flashing baseband (radio) via LGMDP.exe - xda-developers




^^thanks mate


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Yakhuuuu... rooted my LWW as well as downgraded to 2.3

following these steps *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1709880


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

@Mr. Officer You are welcome  Have fun flashing BB


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Krishnandu,

I was on this version V10e-MAR-28-2011 and now on V07u-000-000-MAR-23-2009 !!

Flashing miks CM7 has actually downgraded my BB ??

Please confirm.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

No. It just shows that. You are on Old BB.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

^^Just to be sure, I'm on this *P500-v10E-baseband.7z* and I need to switch to this *P500-v20G-baseband.7z ??*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Yes. You are on Old BB, you need to switch to New BB before trying out New ROM's.

You can also use Baseband Fix but that doesn't work all the times. (I guess)

BB Fix is a flashable zip which allows us to stay on Old BB and use ROM's based on New BB smoothly, without any problem 

This has one downside, whenever you flash / upgrade ROM / Kernel you need to flash that Fix for your ROM to work .


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 17, 2012)

@sam  really appreciate your work. wonderful FAQ guide. keep updating. good luck


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

^^ thanks  i plan to update it with a bit of new info. 



Mr. Officer said:


> Krishnandu,
> 
> I was on this version V10e-MAR-28-2011 and now on V07u-000-000-MAR-23-2009 !!
> 
> ...



once after updating rom mine one started showing 2009 date. a reboot fixed and 2011 appeared. so as long as it shows V10 its old (froyo base).


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

If I try to run Nand restore I get a message that it cant find the requested folder on SD card - I remember doing a full Nand back-up ??

Other thing, I tried installing a few themes 3-5 mb apps from market esp. for CM7 - I cant apply them on phone - dont see them in menu interface - I do see them in manage applications but there's no option to apply from there ONLY move to SD card or vice versa.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

memory card have a nandroid folder? inside that should be nandroid or nand followed by the date as the suffix. else its gone.

are you sure you applied Cyanogenmod7 theme and not Cyanogenmod9 theme?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Mr. Officer said:


> If I try to run Nand restore I get a message that it cant find the requested folder on SD card - I remember doing a full Nand back-up ??
> 
> Other thing, I tried installing a few themes 3-5 mb apps from market esp. for CM7 - I cant apply them on phone - dont see them in menu interface - I do see them in manage applications but there's no option to apply from there ONLY move to SD card or vice versa.



Are you trying to restore the nand using the same recovery from which you had taken a backup?

To change theme you have to go to the home screen, and then press the menu button to get to System Settings. You should find a Themes options there.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Sam said:


> memory card have a nandroid folder?



Just checked my File manager → SD card -- No nandroid folder [chkd all folders, as well]




Vyom said:


> Are you trying to restore the nand using the same recovery from which you had taken a backup?



Thanks Vyom now I know why I dont see Nandroid folder anymore . I had flashed the CM7 ROM using AmonRA and after I flashed ROM I tried using the ROM manager which was bundled in ROM and d/l CWM recovery.

I still have the amonra.zip, if I flash it again will I be able to get the back up content [am not comfortable with CWM recovery, anyway] - I doubt it but please confirm.




Sam said:


> are you sure you applied Cyanogenmod7 theme and not Cyanogenmod9 theme?





Vyom said:


> to change theme you have to go to the home screen, and then press the menu button to get to System Settings. You should find a Themes options there.




I got the themes working.
Menu → ADWlauncher → Themes preference → select from d/l themes from market.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Mr. Officer said:


> Thanks Vyom now I know why I dont see Nandroid folder anymore . I had flashed the CM7 ROM using AmonRA and after I flashed ROM I tried using the ROM manager which was bundled in ROM and d/l CWM recovery.
> 
> I still have the amonra.zip, if I flash it again will I be able to get the back up content [am not comfortable with CWM recovery, anyway] - I doubt it but please confirm.



Similar incident happened with me too. 
I took the nand backup of my stock ROM through TWRP recovery. Flashed AmonRa. Tried restoring nand. But couldn't, since the recovery changed.
Unfortunately for me, I wasn't even able to restore the nand, after I flashed TWRP recovery again, because of some TWRP internal bug.

But, *I do *think you will be able to restore Nand backup using AmonRa.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Vyom said:


> Similar incident happened with me too.



Ha ha..no wonder why you could tell, where I was coming from 



Vyom said:


> But, *I do *think you will be able to restore Nand backup using AmonRa.



I'll flash AmonRA again and see, if it works.



Cheers


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Mr. Officer said:


> Ha ha..no wonder why you could tell, where I was coming from



Yups! 
Someone's bad experience serves another as a warning!


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Vyom said:


> Yups!



Can imagine how it feels...



Vyom said:


> Someone's bad experience serves another as a warning!




Too bad, I should've asked before flashing CWM recovery over AmonRa 

Can't see the Nandroid folder since I'm not using the same recovery though it should ideally be there on the SD card.

In such a case, will an app like "root explorer" or similar help locate the Nandroid folder at least ?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

^^ Try Root explorer or Astro File manager to locate the folder.
If your card was not formatted, it should be there.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Flashed new Baseband [V20g] and ROM - [Premature] CM9 ICS 4.0.4, It's very stable plus the battery life is a bit more when compared to mik's CM7 although the former is not as fast and smooth as the latter, yet. ICS 4.0.4 on LG P500, Rocks !! 


Sam, Vyom, Krishnandu thanks for all your help and suggestions 



Spoiler



Step 1:
- Download - P500-v20G-baseband.7z for v20[a/b/d/g] ROM's
- unzip it via 7-Zip

Step 2:
- Browse to the folder where you unpacked the 7z and run LGMDP-v1.5.exe
- Click Download in menu
- Select Port
- Choose your phone, click Connect
- Click Image Folder button, browse to the directory where you unpacked this
- Click OK about 3 times on the warnings
- Do NOT mess with anything else. Leave everything else as is.
- Close the window
- Click Download button
- Let it do the job. It will backup your IMEI and MACs to .NV2 file, *reboot your phone to emergency mode, flash recovery, reboot and restore the NV2 backup. *



How to do the last part?
Also, dont like the dialer at all, please share your favourites.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

err you have already flashed the baseband. so don't need to do anything now. Its done by the LGMDP software. congrats  Try REDPILL.

ICS is faster as well as offers more battery but the ram usage is monstrous at times. Sometimes cleaning up ram using fast reboot shows 150MB cleaned. You can also remove unused apps from zip to make the rom light. That will further increase battery but not much.



Vyom said:


> ^^ Try Root explorer or Astro File manager to locate the folder.
> If your card was not formatted, it should be there.



i have long ago deleted the nandroid folder (actually antimalware detected z4root as malware and deleted the whole damn zip). Once the mobile is up and running on a custom rom you don't need to go back to stock LG crap. And if you ever need to visit service center again, most likely your mobile is in such a state you can't restore the nandroid backup. in short bricked.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Yep, updated BB and flashed ROM.
My bad, REDPILL was released the very next day I flashed PREMATURE.


Battery is certainly better than Mik's CM9.
Never going back to LG crap 

Thanks again.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

What things are backed up when I do a backup using CWM recovery ??

I came to know that it backs up the ROM. I'm currently using rooted stock ROM.So it completely backed up along with all apps & user informations(like contacts, messages, etc)?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

by default the rom (whole rom inc contacts, notes, playlist, bookmarks, etc). there are options to choose the ext partition if any (where the apps stay if you move them using script), cache, android_secure (where the apps stay when you move it to sd card using built in android settings) and even dalvik cache.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Hi,
I just Rooted my 1.5year old Samsung GT5510, using SuperOneClickv2.3.3-ShortFuse 
(SuperOneClickv2.3.3-ShortFuse dialog box opened up saying "Rooting done...")
Now in phone, SuperUser app, it shows "*No apps in list*".
I just want to clear somespace in Internal memory, by moving apps like FB, Maps, AllShare, Layar...
How to do that?
before rooting, i had once used App2SD, but then found out it did the same as Froyo's app manager  & cant move apps like FB/Layar...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



s18000rpm said:


> Now in phone, SuperUser app, it shows "*No apps in list*".



It is history list. Apps that you grant superuser permission will show up in this list.



s18000rpm said:


> I just want to clear somespace in Internal memory, by moving apps like FB, Maps, AllShare, Layar...
> How to do that?



you mayn't get free memory. These apps are part of rom and will only free up space in system\ and you can't use that space for installing apps.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

I wont be installing any app in Int. mem., just want to free up, its currently 151/173MB 
& i have these apps that i want to move to SD card


Quick profiles (248KB)
Advanced Task Mngr (1.34MB)
Daily expense mngr (1.28MB)  
Solitaire (200KB)
ThinkFree Office (12.5MB) 

Google Search (1.2MB)
Facebook=12MB 
Yuotube (5MB)

OS is default, Froyo 2.2.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Don't move Quick Profiles (looks like a system app).

Rest you can link2sd or move to card. Btw.. better to remove the crap facebook app. It's a bloatware. And sometimes taxes too much battery.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Thanks guys,
Quick Profiles is not system app, Its a app that works like Nokia's profiles 
will try Link2SD.

Update:

a newbie question- is it absolutely necessary to have TWO PARTITIONS in SD card for Link2SD to work?
because , i dont have it 
& whenever i try to move Think Free Office, the phone restarts in 5 seconds 
why is that?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



s18000rpm said:


> a newbie question- is it absolutely necessary to have TWO PARTITIONS in SD card for Link2SD to work?
> because , i dont have it
> & whenever i try to move Think Free Office, the phone restarts in 5 seconds
> why is that?



I don't understand what you mean by "two" partitions.
You need to create an ext2 partition. And then preferably transform it to ext3 partition. For which there is an option in the Custom Recovery itself.


----------



## devips (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Okay, I am a complete newbie. Got my first android the other day (Huawei Ideos X5 Pro). It runs on 2.3.5 gingerbread. Huawei has recently posted an upgrade to ICS on its site. Downloaded the whole 356 mb package on my PC. Now how do I upgrade my firmware?
please advise, avoiding tech terms wherever possible because I won't understand them!


----------



## vinaysaxena93 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Hi all,

I bought my Galaxy Ace S5830i (gb 2.3.6) last month. I hadn't installed Samsung Kies until yesterday, when I launched it it prompted a firmware upgrade. First I tried to use kies to upgrade but whenever the upgrade process started (Kies started downloading the firmware files) my device automatically got disconnected..I tried reinstalling kies, restarting my phone but nothing worked.
I then decided to use odin(v1.87) to flash the firmware on my device but it kept failing at first step itself. Here's what it said :-

<ID:0/010> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> S5830iXXLF3_S5830iODDLF1_RST_S5830iDDLF1_HOME.tar. md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/010> Odin v.3 engine (ID:10)..
<ID:0/010> File analysis..
<ID:0/010> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/010> Initialzation..
<ID:0/010> Set PIT file..
<ID:0/010> DO NOT TURN OFF TARGET!!
<ID:0/010> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/010> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/010> sbl.bin
<ID:0/010> NAND Write Start!!
<ID:0/010> BcmCP.img
<ID:0/010>
<ID:0/010> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)


I am at my wits end now so can anyone please help me sort out this problem?

Thanx in advance 
*
PS*: he phone has been working as fine as ever. Kies never got to the step of INSTALLING the new firmware as whenever it started downloading the firmware files my phone got disconnected so no damage there.

With ODIN I entered download mode but here too it fails at the beginning, so I just switch off my phone and restart it and it works as if nothing ever happened (I've made several attempts)


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

^^ you tried downloading the update through the mobile's GPRS?

Else take it to service center and ask them to update. They'll do it free of charge.


----------



## vinaysaxena93 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Sam said:


> ^^ you tried downloading the update through the mobile's GPRS?
> 
> Else take it to service center and ask them to update. They'll do it free of charge.



Yep, I tried that thrice...each time it got stuck while installing at exactly 7%  although the phone reboots and works as if nothing happened with the notification- Installation of files failed


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

^^ Are you sure you have enough space in internal memory?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Vyom said:


> ^^ Are you sure you have enough space in internal memory?



what happened to you  its a firmware update. regardless of space, it'll get flashed. and usually wipes out the entire internal memory. and there is a difference between rom memory and internal memory. internal is usually 150-200MB with a 300MB rom space and can't be resized as this is fixed in the NAND controller. one can't just push stuff into rom memory the normal way.


----------



## vinaysaxena93 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



Vyom said:


> ^^ Are you sure you have enough space in internal memory?



Well I have 25MBs of free space..how much is required??


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*



vinaysaxena93 said:


> Well I have 25MBs of free space..how much is required??



Ignore me. 
Read post no. 138


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Anyone here using Jelly Bean (4.1) in SGS (I9000)? CAn you tell me some stable custom ROMs?


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

hi is it safe to root a phone within warranty periods....as the service sentre says it wont provide any warranty if the phone bricks..!! i hav got galaxy y pro duos and downloaded the latest firmware from xda forum but could do it as fearing the warranty would void..!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2012)

*re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

ask the service center how will they find if a bricked non working mobile was rooted. a failed update from KIES will brick mobile too. and rooting doesn't brick mobile. usually it makes it unbootable and you'll have to reflash the factory image again.


----------



## rahul_c (Aug 12, 2012)

*re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

I had rooted my phone a while back but I've been using the official ROM since then. Now I am getting bored of gingerbread on my LG Optimus Net, does my phone supports ICS? Will it become bloated since ICS is considered "heavy"?


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Aug 12, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> I had rooted my phone a while back but I've been using the official ROM since then. Now I am getting bored of gingerbread on my LG Optimus Net, does my phone supports ICS? Will it become bloated since ICS is considered "heavy"?



Yup.


----------



## rahul_c (Aug 12, 2012)

*re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*



Dhirajthefreak said:


> Yup.


So I can update to ICS , any of you guys using LG optimus one or net /w ICS?

Just installed ROM manager, when I select "Flash ClockworkMod Recovery" it asks for phone model, which one should I choose? Mine LG optimus net is not listed. And about how much data will be downloaded, I have a limited plan on mobile.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2012)

check if Amonra recovery is available. CWM didn't work properly for me almost bricking my optimus one twice. Rom size will be 100-110MB.


----------



## rahul_c (Aug 12, 2012)

*re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*



Sam said:


> check if Amonra recovery is available. CWM didn't work properly for me almost bricking my optimus one twice. Rom size will be 100-110MB.



Yeah me too almost bricked my phone using CWM so had to re-flash. Lost everything  on SD card and phone memory. I will use Amonra from now on, which ROM should I use? I've found these, cant decide...


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 19, 2012)

*re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

i rooted my samsung galaxy fit(GingerBread) today
i installed ROM manager from Google Play but  Clockworkmod Recovery was not showing my device. So I installed  "Clockworkmod Recovery 5 " manually by the help of 
Now what should I do ?

also this video >>How to install Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.4 Beta 7 on Samsung Galaxy FIT [Camera is not working]  
if i do this how to UNDO it ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 19, 2012)

*re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

^^Now go to Galaxy Fit GT 5670 Android Development - xda-developers and find a ROM you'd like to use.

Read the comments and Changelog on respective ROM Threads to know what's working and whether the ROM is stable before flashing.

BTW Some Imp. links for you...

1. WARNING : ROM Manager - xda-developers <= DO NOT USE ROM MANAGER

2. ♛ Official Cyanogen Mod [UPDATE 2012-08-12] - xda-developers <= OFFICIAL CM 7.2

3. Last But Not the Least, Index of all the ROM's being developed for your phone => [INDEX] Links To All Custom ROM's, RECOVERY's, Kernel's etc. - xda-developers

4. Finally if you would like to Test Out JB => [DEV][Jelly Bean] CyanogenMod 10 [04.08.2012 - nightly] - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

*re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

go to *backup and restore*. and take backup including android_secure (thats the apps you have in memory card). once done, memory card will have a nandroid folder. save it to your PC, just in case. download rom you like and flash after wiping (or do factory reset from wipe menu). if you don't like and want to go back to official rom, go to custom recovery > backup and restore > restore > select whatever appears. done.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 19, 2012)

*re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

after installing clockworkmod do I need to wipe cache and/or data ?

in backup and restore, when I backup 

```
Backing up recovery image...
Backing up system...
Can't mount /system!
```

and no Nandroid folder is created

??????

any idea ??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

*re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

^^ no. just before flashing any rom you must wipe the cache. may skip data if you are upgrading within the same tree (Android 4.0.3 to Android 4.0.4 or so). But if upgrading from official to custom, do wipe everything.

mounting the system failed. once mounted the recovery image can be created else not possible. i'll check with my recovery and then tell you whats wrong. else check if there is any option to manually mount /system (AmonRa recovery have it).


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 20, 2012)

*re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

i wiped data/cache now its booting again and again
what should i do ?

ok now installed Official Cyanogen Mod [UPDATE 2012-08-12] from xda's site(thanks to krishnadu)
quoted from xda forum


> Finally, CM Team released the OFFICIAL BUILD Of CM 7.2.0 for our Galaxy Fit.
> 
> FASTEST ROM FOR GALAXY FIT.
> I got a quadrant advanced Benchmark Score of 2300+.
> ...



i was not able to backup my default ROM(samsung nandroid) 
so how to get it back ??
got it from xda


----------



## choudang (Aug 24, 2012)

*re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

by any chance, can we root B.0.431 ICS


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 27, 2012)

*re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

yesterday i was charging my phone,  when i touched  the phone it was very hot, it did not respond so i took out the battery and tried to boot but it just showed the samsung logo
i entered recovery tried to wipe cahce..ok done but while wiping data(reset) it stuck on Formatting /data

So i flashed again with the stock ROM with ODIN  but then also its not booting..
I tried stock recovery as well as CWM  recovery both not working

any idea??

 SAMSUNG GALAXY FIT
    STOCK ROM

----------------------------------------------------
problem solved by flashing Froyo first


----------



## duke123 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

hi i brought a xperia u...i want to root it....which is the best method available for xperia u???..is it reversible...????
please help me....


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

Any One Has Any Idea On This as I Need to flash My Tab .... Seems Problem on all Samsung Devices.....

Need Sugestion 
Should I Upgrade to offcial ICS for the tab with root (no CWM)
or Leave it to Hony Come (with Root)


*Here Is The LiNK*


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

just when i thought video app couldn't any better, i came across MX Player, if your looking more features than stock player then this is the one . You can so easily control brightness, sound, seek any position in the video, zoom in, zoom out, even have subtitles. Pretty great app.


----------



## kool (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

Guys,

Before this i've installed CFW on my old Nokia 5230, But i dont have any knowledge about rooting/hacking android mobile. So plz 1st tell me what are cons & pros of rooting? I've MICROMAX A100.

1) I've installed 40+ apps & games, will all get formatted after rooting?
2) How to take backup of sms/contacts/apps ? do i need to restore these after rooting?
3) How performance will increase after rooting?
4) available RAM always show 388mb only out of which 280 always occupied by background apps.
5) How to stop running whatsapp, viber in background?


Guys help me, this is my 1st android mobile. I want each step in simple way


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 3, 2012)

1. no.
2. search in Google.
3. rooting doesn't increase performance.
4. remove bloatwares.
5. you can't unless there is settings within those apps.


----------



## kool (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*



Sam said:


> 1. no.
> 2. search in Google.
> 3. rooting doesn't increase performance.
> 4. remove bloatwares.
> 5. you can't unless there is settings within those apps.




what is bloatware? and you have mentioned so many apps for rooting, which one easy n safe for MICROMAX A100 ?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*



kool said:


> what is bloatware? and you have mentioned so many apps for rooting, which one easy n safe for MICROMAX A100 ?



apps that you don't want and even without those Android will function perfectly. Eg: IMDB, indian railway, task killer, etc. 
try everything. most will not work or google about rooting A100. I am sure XDA already have more than a dozen thread about rooting A100.


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

my personal experience with rooting & flashing custom ROM on Galaxy S2 in last few days- Considerable improvement in battery life, especially when phone is in idle state. This is even after using two launchers- SPB Shell 3D & default Cyanogen 9 and dumping the battery savings app. I haven't made any changes to voltage, underclocking/overlocking the CPU. I can feel the difference, normally at the end of the day n normal usage battery life falls to around 40% but now its still 76%. Ofcoz its just two days since i rooted. With Stock firmware, i sacrificed few things for battery life, Widgets, Live Wallpapers, lowest brightness for most part, still it didn't make much difference.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

custom kernel is one of the easy ways to get more battery life.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

I have Sasmsung Galaxy Y duos lite S5302. Want to know how to assign speeddial for the essential contacts.


----------



## Shane (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

Awesome .. This is the best guide i've ever seen !!
Thanks to this I successfully rooted my ACE


----------



## hitesh (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

Awesome Guide !
Great work Sam !


----------



## root.king (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

guys, i'm newbie to android just bought a galaxy Y 4 days ago,
yesterday i had rooted the cell and installed a custom boot screen(1)
and today i had removed that and installed another boot screen(2)
but after restart boot screen (1) is coming.
how to solve this problem guys
i'm in stock rom


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

HI Sam, I want to flash samsung galaxy fit .... Which is the best Custom Rom ?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

i don't have Galaxy Fit so can't answer. Just check for AOSP/Cyanogenmod or Oxygen rom. If any of these is available, flash it. Light and fast.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*



Sam said:


> i don't have Galaxy Fit so can't answer. Just check for AOSP/Cyanogenmod or Oxygen rom. If any of these is available, flash it. Light and fast.


Ok anonther issue is that The mobile is not detected by my Lappy... on KIES and PC studio too... there aint any option in Device too


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

SOMEBODY TEACH ME
How to unlock Sony Bootloader without loosing warranty ?

SOMEBODY TEACH ME
How to unlock Sony Bootloader without loosing warranty ?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*



pratyush997 said:


> Ok anonther issue is that The mobile is not detected by my Lappy... on KIES and PC studio too... there aint any option in Device too



you don't need laptop/pc/samsung crap to try a custom rom. AndroidFan posted a mini guide sometime ago about rooting & trying custom rom in a mobile completely over the air (OTA).

First root mobile using gingerbreak (works on almost all Android 2.2/2.3 mobiles)
Download rom manager and flash clockworkmod recovery else try the alternate route that includes downloading the recover.zip as well as boot image file and updating it manually (already written in the guide)
download your favorite custom rom to mobile
boot into custom recovery
wipe & flash custom rom
enjoy


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*



Sam said:


> you don't need laptop/pc/samsung crap to try a custom rom. AndroidFan posted a mini guide sometime ago about rooting & trying custom rom in a mobile completely over the air (OTA).
> 
> First root mobile using gingerbreak (works on almost all Android 2.2/2.3 mobiles)
> Download rom manager and flash clockworkmod recovery else try the alternate route that includes downloading the recover.zip as well as boot image file and updating it manually (already written in the guide)
> ...


Aweosme... Thanks.. BTW I found that There is no option as USB mass Storage in the device.. it Just charges when Connected.. ... Will it get fixed too..


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

when you connect the mobile to PC, there should be a "USB Connected" notification in the drop down notification bar. Tap it and it'll allow you to have USB Mass Storage. Thats how most access mass storage irrespective of stock or custom rom.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*



Sam said:


> when you connect the mobile to PC, there should be a "USB Connected" notification in the drop down notification bar. Tap it and it'll allow you to have USB Mass Storage. Thats how most access mass storage irrespective of stock or custom rom.


thats the problem... there are no notifications or any settings...


----------



## Windows (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*

Install USB Drivers first.

It's an autodetect on Linux/Mac but Windows needs drivers. :/


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Android Customization: Tips and Tricks*



Windows said:


> Install USB Drivers first.
> 
> It's an autodetect on Linux/Mac but Windows needs drivers. :/


Did it too


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2012)

How to get the GPRS on off button in the power control?


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2012)

^ I use a simple app called data switch. place the widget on home screen then one click easy connection and disconnection

*play.google.com/store/apps/details...=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5kYXRhbGlua3N3aXRjaCJd


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 29, 2012)

so i zeroed in on xperia U and hopefully it will reach me in a week, what i want to know is how to install custom rom? 

i understood how to unlock the bootloader, but then ..... its too confusing. Will someone please provide me with some details like what ROMS i can use? wether there is a NAND-lock in xperia U, and also please explain to me if i will still have to pay for apps from google store/ how can i run downloaded apk files as is without rooting [is this possible]????

thanks.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2012)

im wondering.. what would be the steps to modify AOSP to a particular phone.


----------



## kool (Nov 29, 2012)

Guys,
need urgent help.  I was playing with *TITANIUM BACKUP *on my rooted Micromax A100 and by mistake i uninstalled something, and dont know what. Now my Contacts are gone, now its not showing any phone or sim contacts. Only showing synced contacts of gmail.com 

I'm attaching screenshot of my phonebook settings.  plz guys help me. how to get back phone and sim option to phonebook? My friend have same mobile A100. 

*i.imgur.com/5nppu.png   !!! *i.imgur.com/PmZHy.png


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 30, 2012)

a very simple solution, take a backup from your friends phone. flash your phone with flashtool to original firmware and then again flash to custom rom.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 30, 2012)

kool, check if ContactsProvider.apk is there.


----------



## kool (Nov 30, 2012)

Sam said:


> kool, check if ContactsProvider.apk is there.




now contacts are back. by mistake i had FREEZE


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2012)

amjath said:


> ^ I use a simple app called data switch. place the widget on home screen then one click easy connection and disconnection
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details...=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5kYXRhbGlua3N3aXRjaCJd



Thanks a lot! This is very usefull. Installing ASAP!


----------



## kool (Dec 9, 2012)

*MMX A100. *

Recently i installed ZEAM LAUNCHER which have simple & clean features and very light. Now my cell is pretty faster than previous launcher.  

I ve one question, i've *FREEZED* stock keyboard, stock browser, stock launcher and replaced it with touchpal keybaord, dolphin browser, and zeam launcher with the help of TITANIUM BACKUP PRO. Will there be any problem in future?


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2012)

^ U ll face no problems


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 23, 2012)

hi geeks !
My friend got samsung s5380i 
He want to root it and install ics roms
tried gingerbreak-it crashes after few min!
Any other way to root it without pc?


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 23, 2012)

All Source for that phone here Link


----------



## saifi2649 (Jan 14, 2013)

i have rooted my phone micromax A110 but i don't know how to remove pre installed trial and junk apps please help me


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

^^ Install Titanium Backup.
Refer the thread, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/151345-faq-android-customization-tips-tricks.html to get an idea about what apps are safe to remove.
But whatever app you remove, first take a backup through Titanium Backup only.


----------



## aftablonely786 (Jan 14, 2013)

saifi2649 said:


> i have rooted my phone micromax A110 but i don't know how to remove pre installed trial and junk apps please help me



Its easy dude...
Install root explorer...
Go to /system/app
And remove .apk files which u don't need...
And b extremely carefull u shdnt delete files which u don't know what it does...
Else u vl brick ur phone...


----------



## saifi2649 (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 15, 2013)

Guys I'm not sure if this question can be posted here since I had posted this on the other thread. Trying to flash my LG Optimus net. Sam did give me a link. But more suggestions will be welcome.


----------



## vetdrchandan (Jan 18, 2013)

please tell me how to root my xperia neo v. I upgraded it to ICS than downdraded it to 2.3.4 by visiting service centre. Its build no is 4.0.2.A.0.62


----------



## amjath (Jan 19, 2013)

^ Main: How to Root 2.3.4 GB (4.0.2.A.0.62) on Neo V?


----------



## anky (Feb 4, 2013)

hello frnds. i have bought sony xperia go yesterday..it had ndroid 2.3 by default..today i got it updated to ICS(from service center)..but now its inbterface has become slow than before..my build number is 6.1.1.b.1.10
now what should i do..?...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2013)

anky said:


> hello frnds. i have bought sony xperia go yesterday..it had ndroid 2.3 by default..today i got it updated to ICS(from service center)..but now its inbterface has become slow than before..my build number is 6.1.1.b.1.10
> now what should i do..?...



Could be many reasons. Perform these checks and actions:
1. Try reboot
2. Check if almost at-least 10% internal memory is free.
3. If memory is not free, try clearing cache and/or removing some bloated apps.
4. Install "Fast Reboot" app to soft reboot (means many apps in memory are restarted) and use it when you think phone is slowing down.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2013)

anky said:


> hello frnds. i have bought sony xperia go yesterday..it had ndroid 2.3 by default..today i got it updated to ICS(from service center)..but now its inbterface has become slow than before..my build number is 6.1.1.b.1.10
> now what should i do..?...



perform a hard reset.


----------



## Minion (Feb 10, 2013)

somebody tried one power guard yet. its for rooted phone and it saves me lot of battery.make sure to select conservative in cpu governor.


----------



## nick191 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here please....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/171728-flashing-note-4-2-2-need-help.html


----------



## Shah (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi there,

My friend is having a Galaxy W which he brought from abroad. It's running on GB. It lags like hell. Sometimes, even opening the menu takes several seconds. So, he asked me if there is any way to make it work fast. I suggested him about rooting and installing a custom ROM. But, He doesn't anything about rooting and custom ROM. So, he asked me to do it. I don't want to brick his phone. So, I need your help on selecting a ROM and rooting the phone to install it. Note that this will be my first experiment with rooting. He wishes to use ICS or higher ROM.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 2, 2013)

Shah said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My friend is having a Galaxy W which he brought from abroad. It's running on GB. It lags like hell. Sometimes, even opening the menu takes several seconds. So, he asked me if there is any way to make it work fast. I suggested him about rooting and installing a custom ROM. But, He doesn't anything about rooting and custom ROM. So, he asked me to do it. I don't want to brick his phone. So, I need your help on selecting a ROM and rooting the phone to install it. Note that this will be my first experiment with rooting. He wishes to use ICS or higher ROM.



Let's see:
1. He's your 'friend'
2. Your friend bought it from "abroad"
3. He's Android noob
4. You yourself have no prior experience in rooting.

*All I want to say is "Stay the effing far away from his phone". If anything goes wrong he would be the last person who will forgive you.*

There. Warning given. That being said if you truly want to help your fiend, then you can try rooting the phone. There is little chances of something going wrong in just rooting (and not messing with ROM's) By rooting you can atleast remove the bloatwares and install some apps like Cache cleaner which requires phone to be rooted. I would suggest not messing custom ROM's and first trying to optimize his phone with just rooting.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2013)

Shah said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My friend is having a Galaxy W which he brought from abroad. It's running on GB. It lags like hell. Sometimes, even opening the menu takes several seconds. So, he asked me if there is any way to make it work fast. I suggested him about rooting and installing a custom ROM. But, He doesn't anything about rooting and custom ROM. So, he asked me to do it. I don't want to brick his phone. So, I need your help on selecting a ROM and rooting the phone to install it. Note that this will be my first experiment with rooting. He wishes to use ICS or higher ROM.



already have a dedicated thread for rooting W so read a bit and follow the instructions. as for Custom rom, better stick to Cyanogenmod 9/10. They are tried and trusted roms and pretty close to stock Android roms found in Nexus. Galaxy W I8150 Android Development

@Vyom, is O1 the only surviving lowend Android mobile not to be part of the ever growing Legacy devices at XDA?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Apr 16, 2013)

Where do you post your Home/lock screen's screenshot ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2013)

Post your mobile home screens


----------



## Vyom (Apr 16, 2013)

sam said:


> @Vyom, is O1 the only surviving lowend Android mobile not to be part of the ever growing Legacy devices at XDA?



I didn't say that.
It's just that it's not 'his' phone, to take risk first hand. That's all.


----------



## Julieanderson (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: [FAQ] Rooting, Custom Recovery, Custom Rom and Android Glossary*

Gaining a lot from this thread.Very useful one.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2013)

Still trying to figure out a best *online diary app* and a good *To Do Tasks app.*


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey, is there any Android app to check who all r connected to ur hotspot, & allowing only few known device? This was there in stock 4.1.2 Samsung's S2 ROM.

Also any way to port Samsung's motion control features to AOKP ROM?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Hey, is there any Android app to check who all r connected to ur hotspot, & allowing only few known device? This was there in stock 4.1.2 Samsung's S2 ROM.
> 
> Also any way to port Samsung's motion control features to AOKP ROM?



i last used some wifi hotspot app and it'll inform you who has connected to your hotspot and even allow to block them. can't remember the name but i guess all hotspot app has this build into them.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 20, 2013)

OK.... thnx...i'll install few apps n try them



> Also any way to port Samsung's motion control features to AOKP ROM?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2013)

^^ will depend upon what samsung has integrated into the app. but i don't think it'll work correctly even on S4 because you never hover your hand above the camera. that will block the display itself.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 20, 2013)

sam said:


> @Vyom, is O1 the only surviving lowend Android mobile not to be part of the ever growing Legacy devices at XDA?



Also ZTE Blade AKA Dell XCD 35


----------



## amjath (Apr 20, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Hey, is there any Android app to check who all r connected to ur hotspot, & allowing only few known device? This was there in stock 4.1.2 Samsung's S2 ROM.
> 
> Also any way to port Samsung's motion control features to AOKP ROM?



Its not possible cause CyanogenMod dropped mhl support for s2 cause mhl is closed source


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 21, 2013)

OK thanks


----------



## chitvan (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi All,
I have ROOTED Samsung Galaxy ACE S5830i,
i need a stable ROM for it,
need suggestions of ROMs for S5830i.

I got some link here 
*droidviews.com/2012/best-custom-roms-for-samsung-galaxy-ace-s5830i-2/
but not sure if they are stable or not...
please guide me.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2013)

Guys any best app which can be used as timer. For example I would want it to give an alarm after some time.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any best app which can be used as timer. For example I would want it to give an alarm after some time.



You mean countdown/stopwatch: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sportstracklive.stopwatch



chitvan said:


> Hi All,
> I have ROOTED Samsung Galaxy ACE S5830i,
> i need a stable ROM for it,
> need suggestions of ROMs for S5830i.
> ...



No one can be sure of that with any ROM. Best is to try each of them for a specified duration. And come up with bugs if any in each of them. 
Then decide which ROM suits you the best.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2013)

Vyom said:


> You mean countdown/stopwatch: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sportstracklive.stopwatch


But I have this already. It's something like for example I have kept water for heating and would want to be reminded to switch it off.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> But I have this already. It's something like for example I have kept water for heating and would want to be reminded to switch it off.



I don't know why you can't use Countdown for that. 
Else you can use built-in alarm. Which you can get by taping clock widget.
Or, you can use Astrid task manager. Which lets you schedule tasks for any day, time or recurring events.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2013)

~snipped

woops sorry wrong thread


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

Why in Samsung phones the kernal is flashed in recovery or along with rom 
but in Sony phones the kernal is flashed with fastboot? Whats the difference. ?


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Why in Samsung phones the kernal is flashed in recovery or along with rom
> but in Sony phones the kernal is flashed with fastboot? Whats the difference. ?



The firmware structure of Sammy roms is such that kernel contains recovery whereas in htc/sony's implementation recovery.img forms a separate partition independent of kernel


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> The firmware structure of Sammy roms is such that kernel contains recovery whereas in htc/sony's implementation recovery.img forms a separate partition independent of kernel



Sony's kernal contains recovery right?  As far as I know


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Sony's kernal contains recovery right?  As far as I know



AFAIK though the installations go hand in hand both might be on separate partitions. In Samsung fws the recovery binaries are baked into initramfs which is then tied to zimage and finally combined to form boot.img. Have no experience dealing with Sony roms.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> AFAIK though the installations go hand in hand both might be on separate partitions. In Samsung fws the recovery binaries are baked into initramfs which is then tied to zimage and finally combined to form boot.img. Have no experience dealing with Sony roms.



Simply said, in Sony it's not possible to flash kernal through recovery right?


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Simply said, in Sony it's not possible to flash kernal through recovery right?



Like i said mate i don't have any experience with rooting/flashing. Sony devices so can't say for sure if its about lg/Samsung i could try to answer. There are a lot of Sony users out here so wait for them to quench your query


----------



## ariftwister (May 15, 2013)

How can I send flash sms (like in old Nokia phone)?  
What application is used?


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2013)

I'm unable to root my S6012 .. tried almost everything - si there any step by step video/pic tute for this and I heard this phone will get Jb update .. so is there any leaked /moded JB rom available for this ?


----------



## ariftwister (May 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> I'm unable to root my S6012 .. tried almost everything - si there any step by step video/pic tute for this and I heard this phone will get Jb update .. so is there any leaked /moded JB rom available for this ?



Try this
www.techdigged.com/2013/02/root-samsung-galaxy-music-duos-s6012.html?m=1


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2013)

Thanks and I've tried that   and this is what they have yo say :



> EXPECTED ERRORS :-
> As i Do not own the device i'm imagining the errors that may occur :-



As per expected it did not work - first issue started with Kies .. Kies showed an update is available for my device but for some reason it failed to update and once failed it never let me update the phone ... always showed _GT-S6012 Does not support initializing_ error .. so I got the firmware file and had to flash it using Odin and fter that I tried rooting but all in wasting time .. I think I've tried every method so far out on there but still may have left a few.

Now here's some interesting stuff : 

Rooting : 

The link you mentioned is based on the first post and first rooting method of this thread .. tried both.

Some rooting needs JDk and ADk - both installed and even after that Super One click did not work .. recognized my phone and all but ws not able to root. ( 2nd link )

S-6012 is not supported by  ClockworkMod Recovery .. verified and did not find any compatible flash/recover .img file compatible with my device for uisng with Amon Ra.

3rd link not applicable as the OS is ICS.

4th link a paid app but mt device is not in it's support list.

Multi Root installer needs CWM and my device is not supported by CWM and Amon Ra.

Same goes for the Universal method 1 , 2 and 3 and 4 no matching kernel but method 4 talks about flashing an insecure kernel of other phone having the same ICS version and then flash back again to flash again to "your stock kernel" no if I flash with other phone's kernel how come I flash again using my own kernel which I don't have or is there some way to extract the kernel image from the oficial firmware ROM file ?

Now there's method of using mobile odin to flash stock kernel using / extracting zimage from the official rom tar.md5 file *but how to get the zimage file from the stock/offcial tar.md5 file to use with mobile Odin*??? or ....... *extract the kernel file from the official ROM file to use with Samsung Quick Root tool* ?


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2013)

: Update :


yesterday nearly spent 10 hours ( not to mention the hours spent on previous days ) to find and apply some proper method .. used some but none of them worked as expected .. I think the bootloader is locked tried unlocking it as well .. no go and then tried rooting with some ICS non secure kernel of other phone but ODIn was stuck at some point ( Don't worry I followed every steps properly ) and the phone never showed any progress on it being updated with another kernel and after a reboot ( did it manually after an hour as there was no progress ) it was all same as before .. the phone only can be flashed using official firmware and ODIN * this way I updated it to the latest version ).

Now it seems like I have to do it in the long way by extracting the rom/firmware files using cygwin/adb and some other ( god knows whatever ) tools .. the official firmware which came in as a tar.md5 can't be extracted with any archiver utility and most surprisingly Odinatrix-WINDOWS also failed to do it properly.

So now *I need some tools to extract the files properly from the official tar.md5 file* and then root and repack them and flash to gain root access .. the reason why I'm trying so hard to root is it came with many bloatwares which I need to remove but due to no root access and no proper method by anyone I just can't do it.


----------



## a_medico (May 19, 2013)

Hello friends.

I am looking for an application, which would allow me to reject certain calls when I sleep. But importantly, it should allow certain calls.

So its more of an 'Allow whitelist' rather than 'Block Blacklist' numbers. 

Should have an autotimer. Say should activate itself at 12 midnight and deactivate at 8am.

I have tried many but each one has it's flaws. Currently I am using 'Easy Filter'. It has an annoying ad, but I am ok with that. The only thing it lacks is the auto timer.


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2013)

^^ have you tried this? Mr. Number-Block calls, texts


----------



## braindead (May 24, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> How can I send flash sms (like in old Nokia phone)?
> What application is used?



try beyond SMS. Doesnt work on some though.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 24, 2013)

How to block ads in Opera Mobile browser?


----------



## ariftwister (May 24, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> How to block ads in Opera Mobile browser?



If you use adfree, (most of the) ads won't display on the page in any browser


----------



## arijitsinha (May 24, 2013)

umm.. its not displaying any ad, actually when I am clicking on any link on a website, it is redirecting me to an ad site, I have to go back and click the link again.

My bad, i think it is pop ups, not ad.

How to block pop ups?


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> umm.. its not displaying any ad, actually when I am clicking on any link on a website, it is redirecting me to an ad site, I have to go back and click the link again.
> 
> My bad, i think it is pop ups, not ad.
> 
> How to block pop ups?



are you trying to download something from a blog?


----------



## ariftwister (May 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> umm.. its not displaying any ad, actually when I am clicking on any link on a website, it is redirecting me to an ad site, I have to go back and click the link again.
> 
> My bad, i think it is pop ups, not ad.
> 
> How to block pop ups?



All browser have block pop up setting, enable it


----------



## arijitsinha (May 25, 2013)

sam said:


> are you trying to download something from a blog?



no, while browsing a blog. For example, I open a thread, then when I am clicking on page 2 its redirecting me to a ad site. I have to go back and click page 2 again.



ariftwister said:


> All browser have block pop up setting, enable it



My setting screen is different from yours. No option for block pop ups. I am using opera mini.


----------



## ariftwister (May 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> no, while browsing a blog. For example, I open a thread, then when I am clicking on page 2 its redirecting me to a ad site. I have to go back and click page 2 again.
> 
> 
> 
> My setting screen is different from yours. No option for block pop ups. I am using opera mini.



Yeah.. For opera Mini, there is no such option


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2013)

the default messaging feature of Android is not good .. is there any nokia S40 device like messaging app which has separate folders for templates, inbox, sent items, drafts etc...


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> the default messaging feature of Android is not good .. is there any nokia S40 device like messaging app which has separate folders for templates, inbox, sent items, drafts etc...



This might help
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jb.gosms


----------



## braindead (May 26, 2013)

is there a way to delete the conversation while keeping certain messages( like a message lock in my old nokia phone)?
Any messaging app that has this feature?


----------



## ariftwister (May 26, 2013)

braindead said:


> is there a way to delete the conversation while keeping certain messages( like a message lock in my old nokia phone)?
> Any messaging app that has this feature?



Go sms pro has that option, though I don't use it any more


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> This might help
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jb.gosms



thanks but I've used GoSMS Pro before but don't know how I missed the inbox/outbox .. feature .. anyway, instead of SMS showing as a conversation is there any way we can see SMS one by one unlike showing SMS as conversation.


----------



## ariftwister (May 27, 2013)

@topgear: jelly bean update for Samsung galaxy music is released.. So after updating to jb you can try rooting


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2013)

yep, the update released for GT-S6010 ( Single Sim Version ) not for my Dual Sim GT-S6012 .. eagerly waiting for JB to be released for my device.


----------



## ariftwister (May 28, 2013)

Yeah.. They will release it soon buddy...

But for Me no official jb


----------



## arijitsinha (May 28, 2013)

amjath said:


> This might help
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jb.gosms



Thanks for the app, The default messaging app in android is ****. Was looking for a replacement.


----------



## ariftwister (May 29, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> The default messaging app in android is ****.



Yeah.. Totally agree, that's y I never use it.


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2013)

the default Call, Message, Calender and Calculator ( is there any ? ) sucks of ICS ... even nokia S40 has better applications for the same task 

BTW, there's feature called WiFi direct in ICS but is there any way to assign a manual Ip address to use this feature ?


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> the default Call, Message, Calender and Calculator ( is there any ? ) sucks of ICS ... even nokia S40 has better applications for the same task
> 
> BTW, there's feature called WiFi direct in ICS but is there any way to assign a manual Ip address to use this feature ?



Direct Connect,Press that + button and try?


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2013)

Tried but after a short scan it shows no devices found and turns it self off ( and there's really no option for assining an IP address in direct connect mode ) after five minutes .. also tried from pc and pc showed no network found.


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2013)

Wait you trying to connect to a tethered WI-FI?


----------



## braindead (May 31, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Go sms pro has that option, though I don't use it any more


Thanks, but it has got lots of other features that i dont even use at all. anything more cleaner and leaner?


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Wait you trying to connect to a tethered WI-FI?



No but I can connect with pc and phone both wifi network to access net from each other but without enabling any hotspot feature in pc and mobile I tried to use the direct connect like we usually do to connect two pc's to share files and folders but it's not working.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2013)

@Topgear try this app: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smarterdroid.wififiletransfer&hl=en

I'm using it to transfer apps etc both from PC and phone & vice versa.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

Try Airdroid


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2013)

Some of the best ICONS I have ever seen
[uccw][icons]sspyed: for vintage & retro lovers - Page 11 - xda-developers


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks guys -  I've WiFi File Manager Free installed but never tried it and now I know about Airdroid and Wifi File Transfer free - will try both but I was looking for sharing files between pc and android phone without any kind of 3rd party apps looks like it's not possible. So far I'm running a FTP server on Android phone to upload and download files to/from pc


----------



## theterminator (Jun 2, 2013)

does galaxy y GT-S5360 has an official ics or jelly bean update? 
or links to jelly bean look alike custom Rom??
 can i get google now on GT-S5360??


----------



## ZTR (Jun 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> does galaxy y GT-S5360 has an official ics or jelly bean update?
> or links to jelly bean look alike custom Rom??
> can i get google now on GT-S5360??


No,Yes and No

Here is JB lookalike ROM for Y:
[ROM][PORT][CM7.2]CyanJellyBread v1[LINKS-ADDED] - xda-developers


----------



## Limitless (Jun 4, 2013)

when I ran the file which was provided by XDA-developers It said "You're Rooted now reboot your device" When I reboot by device terminal was there but when I type "su" it says file not found help me!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

Limitless said:


> when I ran the file which was provided by XDA-developers I said "You're Rooted now reboot your device" When I reboot by device terminal was there but when I type "su" it says file not found help me!


Use "root checker" to check root access.


----------



## maryam88 (Jun 4, 2013)

Anybody from UAE know here about the Xtouch Brand...??? should I buy this brand or not...


----------



## braindead (Jun 7, 2013)

braindead said:


> is there a way to delete the conversation while keeping certain messages( like a message lock in my old nokia phone)?
> Any messaging app that has this feature?



im answering myself here. Chompsms works for me without the extra mind twisting features of GoSMS.


----------



## dummydave (Jun 22, 2013)

can any1 tell me how to copy n backup copy of installed firmware on galaxy tab p7500


actually was thinkin of modding it...wanna add dialer to it 

So for safe side want to copy d firmware so dat if ny prob occurs i cn directly install it again ...

Plsss give detailed steps ...as i m new to android


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2013)

download official firmware from here 
Samsung Updates | Latest News and Firmware for your Samsung Devices!

and now do your modding stuff and if needed you can always re-write the stock firmwire back using Odin.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice thread...

I have HTC One V and will try to root it for the 1st time.
so I read that 1st bootloader needs to be unlocked and then root

but I'm confused which method to use as I found these two?
[TUT] How to Unlock Bootloader and Root your Htc One V - xda-developers
[TOOL] HTC One V All-In-One Toolkit V2.1 [1-23-2013] [PERM ROOT] [Noob-Proof] - xda-developers


----------



## arvindrao15 (Jul 1, 2013)

You have presented it well...


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2013)

Finally rooted my Samsung GT-S6012 [ Galaxy Music Duos ] using this method : Source

now samsung promised to release JB update for GT-S6012 but released for upto 6010 model so far but with the device rooted and with so many apps support now [ which needs root access ] I don't care about JB anymore


----------



## root.king (Aug 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Nice thread...
> 
> I have HTC One V and will try to root it for the 1st time.
> so I read that 1st bootloader needs to be unlocked and then root
> ...



hey buddy, don't get confused to get root access first you have to unlock bootloader



theterminator said:


> does galaxy y GT-S5360 has an official ics or jelly bean update?
> or links to jelly bean look alike custom Rom??
> can i get google now on GT-S5360??



 galaxyyrocksss.blogspot.com/2013/04/custom-rom-remix-v21-s3-for-galaxy-y.html?m=1

^^@ theterminator look here

*picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/Hyperion8

 *picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/CODV142Sbg

 *picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/Avi

 *picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/CodMix


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> Finally rooted my Samsung GT-S6012 [ Galaxy Music Duos ] using this method : Source
> 
> now samsung promised to release JB update for GT-S6012 but released for upto 6010 model so far but with the device rooted and with so many apps support now [ which needs root access ] I don't care about JB anymore



isn't any android 4.1 based custom rom released?


----------



## root.king (Aug 10, 2013)

Google now search widget 

 GoogleNowSearchWidget.apk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> hey buddy, don't get confused to get root access first you have to unlock bootloader



already unlocked & rooted


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2013)

sam said:


> isn't any android 4.1 based custom rom released?



I don't know of any but some are available for GT-S6102 only but not for GT-S6012.  BTW, do update the first page with the above rooting method.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> I don't know of any but some are available for GT-S6102 only but not for GT-S6012.  BTW, do update the first page with the above rooting method.



will do it in a day or two.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 12, 2013)

Guys tryout buzz launcher... It's simply awesome


----------



## root.king (Aug 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> already unlocked & rooted



nice, njoy the real customization


----------



## Minion (Aug 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> Finally rooted my Samsung GT-S6012 [ Galaxy Music Duos ] using this method : Source
> 
> now samsung promised to release JB update for GT-S6012 but released for upto 6010 model so far but with the device rooted and with so many apps support now [ which needs root access ] I don't care about JB anymore



Install CWM and take backup.



abhidev said:


> Guys tryout buzz launcher... It's simply awesome



looks good, will try.
Tried but it is not meant for small phones.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2013)

Minion said:


> Install CWM and take backup.
> 
> looks good, will try.



Thanks for the advice but my phone model is not supported by CWM and as for laucher I'm using Smart Launcher with KDE theme


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2013)

Holo launcher is also good. Plus its low on resources.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Holo launcher is also good. Plus its low on resources.



Buzz launcher has so many awesome themes and home screen


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Buzz launcher has so many awesome themes and home screen



requires ICS or above. Won't work with my Galaxy y on GB


----------



## abhidev (Aug 17, 2013)

Luffy said:


> requires ICS or above. Won't work with my Galaxy y on GB



Ohhh...it was really good  ...not using it currently but will try it out


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2013)

Can we multiboot using BMM? rooted and installed BMM on my Atrix 2. trying to figure out how things work before flashing anything. 

Also can we do complete ROM backup and restore?


----------



## amjath (Sep 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Can we multiboot using BMM? rooted and installed BMM on my Atrix 2. trying to figure out how things work before flashing anything.
> 
> Also can we do complete ROM backup and restore?



Dont know whats BMM. So gonna skip to ur second question 

The answer is yes and this will do the magic
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.h3r3t1c.onnandbup&hl=en
and here are the instructions
[Complete Guide] How To Fully Back Up And Restore Your Android Phone Using Nandroid Backup


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 4, 2013)

using a mobile earphone with a PC will damage it or can i use it without any problems?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 4, 2013)

BMM is good, I can Backup/Restore from the BMM itself  ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

any body know how to extract kernel (img) from stock ROM (not the Titatinium kernel or other)?


----------



## amjath (Sep 4, 2013)

Download your stock rom
open it with winzip or something
take boot.img

or head over to xda and get the kernels for the stock rom


----------



## ksundar (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi all,updated my galaxy grand duos i9082 with Russian 4.2.2 and then installed Gennxt ROM which includes root,excellent,smooth enough space for many apps! Suggest me some tweaks good for my i9082!


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2013)

what kind of tweaks you are talking about ? for starter try Button Savior


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2013)

AOSP, CM, Paranoid , AOKP, PACman.. which one do you find the most stable?


----------



## ZTR (Sep 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> AOSP, CM, Paranoid , AOKP, PACman.. which one do you find the most stable?



I prefer CM as its clean and doesnt have too many bells and whistles


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 11, 2013)

same here. CM seems to be more stable. never once had any random reboot on it! however, using slimbean since some days, and already had 1 blue screen error and a few random shutdowns.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> AOSP, CM, Paranoid , AOKP, PACman.. which one do you find the most stable?


PACman for me.
I use Slimbean these days.


----------



## amjath (Sep 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> AOSP, CM, Paranoid , AOKP, PACman.. which one do you find the most stable?



Do a cm and paranoid dual boot u ll not regret


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2013)

^^ I am currently running Moto stock 4.1.2 and Paranoid 4.2.2 . 4.3 versions were not stable enough and was having WiFi issues. 

another issue is that kexec based ROMS have issue / doesn't support 1080p recording.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2013)

one can turn CM into slim bean rom (kind of). just strip away all unnecessary apps as said on first page. best part about CM is still the clean and easy to follow settings tab.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2013)

finally I'm on JellyBean  and here's the guide with rooting info :
[GUIDE]Update Samsung Galaxy Music Duos S6012 to Jelly Bean 4.1.2 AND Root it - xda-developers


----------



## Minion (Sep 12, 2013)

Did somebody tried CM10 on Sony tipo or any other custom rom?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not able to find a single custom Rom for my young duos.


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm not able to find a single custom Rom for my young duos.



Seriously??
[ROM][MIUI] M.I.U.I Duos For Samsung Galaxy Y Duos GT-S6102 - xda-developers


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm not able to find a single custom Rom for my young duos.



then why i can see tons of roms here

*forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1749


----------



## moniker (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys, Y duos is not the same as young duos.


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2013)

moniker said:


> Guys, Y duos is not the same as young duos.



the @sujay must post his model number


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2013)

amjath said:


> the @sujay must post his model number



Gt s-6312. 

I thought you guys would get just by name.


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Gt s-6312.
> 
> I thought you guys would get just by name.


A working CWM is available and lots of room for development awaits but no ROM is available as of now 
****[Galaxy Young Duos GT-S6312]**** Working CWM [DEVELOPMENT THREAD] - xda-developers


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2013)

amjath said:


> A working CWM is available and lots of room for development awaits but no ROM is available as of now
> ****[Galaxy Young Duos GT-S6312]**** Working CWM [DEVELOPMENT THREAD] - xda-developers



For god sake!  Do you think I didn't see that? I've already rooted and installed cwm.


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> For god sake!  Do you think I didn't see that? I've already rooted and installed cwm.



u should have mentioned it earlier, its the only thread worth available over there


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2013)

amjath said:


> u should have it earlier, its the only thread worth available over there



Have it earlier?  

The reason I asked as I wasn't able to find. 

One more thing guys- previously,  I used y duos on stock 2.3. And currently young duos on 4.1.2. But the keyboard (swipe) is sucking.  The previous one was much better. I'm not able to register many words and couldn't find any option to delete one word at a time,  which weren't the case in prior.  Or should I try third party keyboard?


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Have it earlier?
> 
> The reason I asked as I wasn't able to find.
> 
> One more thing guys- previously,  I used y duos on stock 2.3. And currently young duos on 4.1.2. But the keyboard (swipe) is sucking.  The previous one was much better. I'm not able to register many words and couldn't find any option to delete one word at a time,  which weren't the case in prior.  Or should I try third party keyboard?



Read my post again, i do this silly mistake everytime

Try swiftkey  Try free from play store

Edit: I have a question, I got an app from amazon appstore for free [free day of the day] can i give that apk to my friend. I know how to do that but my question is,* Is it piracy or not allowed something like that*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2013)

amjath said:


> Read my post again, i do this silly mistake everytime
> 
> Try swiftkey  Try free from play store
> 
> Edit: I have a question, I got an app from amazon appstore for free [free day of the day] can i give that apk to my friend. I know how to do that but my question is,* Is it piracy or not allowed something like that*



Though I had got your mistake but still wanted to confirm 

Yeah,  have heard a lot about swift key, will try. 

And regarding your question, of course it's piracy.


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Though I had got your mistake but still wanted to confirm
> 
> Yeah,  have heard a lot about swift key, will try.
> 
> *And regarding your question, of course it's piracy.*



Yes I get it now. A purchased app cannot be installed on some other phone[another email account] unless it is cracked. Same goes to my case i guess


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 12, 2013)

Young has Snapdragon processor unlike Y-series which went with Broadcom. So theoretically any Android upto 4.3 will work fine provided someone spend some time trying to port CM10.1/10.2 from a working mobile.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2013)

sam said:


> Young has Snapdragon processor unlike Y-series which went with Broadcom. So theoretically any Android upto 4.3 will work fine provided someone spend some time trying to port CM10.1/10.2 from a working mobile.



Yeah,  and that's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

amjath said:


> Read my post again, i do this silly mistake everytime
> 
> Try swiftkey  Try free from play store
> 
> Edit: I have a question, I got an app from amazon appstore for free [free day of the day] can i give that apk to my friend. I know how to do that but my question is,* Is it piracy or not allowed something like that*



I've tried Swiftkey and some other keyboards but the best keyboard for me is the Kii keybaord.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 13, 2013)

^^ I am Okay with android 4.2 stock keyboard ported for my phone


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2013)

is there any difference between the stock keyboard of 4.2.[2] and 4.1.2 ?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> is there any difference between the stock keyboard of 4.2.[2] and 4.1.2 ?



No, afaik just few bug fixes and suggetion enhancement


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm noticing that apps (same version) are eating more RAM in 4.1.2 as as compared to 2.3. Strange.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 14, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm noticing that apps (same version) are eating more RAM in 4.1.2 as as compared to 2.3. Strange.



I think you are missing one point
The features 
Lets take example of Facebook app.
On play store only one version is avaiable(FB app dont vary with devices)
If you install on 4.1+ there is feature of FLOATING chat option , in GB lots of features are missing so ram consumption is also low.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, you missed the point.  What you said is extremely app specific. But let's say tapatalk,  what special things you get to see or feel in it?


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Well, you missed the point.  What you said is extremely app specific. But let's say tapatalk,  what special things you get to see or feel in it?



Holo theme


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 14, 2013)

no it isnt all about the holo theme ...
I missed one point too...

JB was a big major update with a lot of new goodies and functionality.
jellybean do a good job to make the best use of RAM by caching things. If there is any RAM not currently needed by running apps, it can be used to keep e.g. pieces of
the file system for faster access -- which also helps to save battery life. Once there is additional RAM needed, those files are cleared...
Cache system in JB is more improved then GB.
AND that is a very huge reason why we feel JB more smoother then GB.


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2013)

and I can vouch for that .. upgrading from ICS to JB - the phone feels buttery smooth now


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> and I can vouch for that .. upgrading from ICS to JB - the phone feels buttery smooth now



Ics to jb?


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2013)

from Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.3 to Jelly Bean 4.1.2


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 15, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Ics to jb?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> from Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.3 to Jelly Bean 4.1.2





ankush28 said:


>



Aahh I don't know where my mind was while typing that post.  Actually I by mistake read tg's post as ics to gb instead of jb. Even though I typed jb, my mind was reading it as gb, that's why I was shocked that why one would degrade from ics to gb ? Sorry my bad.


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Aahh I don't know where my mind was while typing that post.  Actually I by mistake read tg's post as ics to gb instead of jb. Even though I typed jb, my mind was reading it as gb, that's why I was shocked that why one would degrade from ics to gb ? Sorry my bad.



watching *JB* videos 

On topic: If u guys have Rootbox support please do give it a try, they have hell a lot of customisation apart from Halo and PIE


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2013)

Guys, do give this app a try. It's called "*Aviate*"

It is a homescreen replacement, and provides an all new experience, very different from how an android behaves.

I liked it so much that I was about to create a thread on it. 

PS: It is still an invite only app, but don't worry, you'll be automatically invited after 2-4 days. I've also got 5 invitations to give away.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 31, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, do give this app a try. It's called "*Aviate*"
> 
> It is a homescreen replacement, and provides an all new experience, very different from how an android behaves.
> 
> ...



Tried it few days ago  
I have invites too pm me with your email if anyone want, People can get invite on launchers xda page. 
I didnt like that much... HOLO launcher's simplicity and stock vanila android looks most comfortable to me...

This may or may not be consider as a crack so posting in spoiler...


Spoiler



*www46.zippyshare.com/v/77855379/file.html


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 31, 2013)

For Guys with root support...
Try this app LMT launcher *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150

Looks similar to "PIE"


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2013)

check this out 
ROCCAT - POWER-GRID » Home


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Tried it few days ago
> I have invites too pm me with your email if anyone want, People can get invite on launchers xda page.
> I didnt like that much... HOLO launcher's simplicity and stock vanila android looks most comfortable to me...



I also didn't like it in first few days but eventually I fell in love, not to mention, you need to give it time to tweak it and learn it to use properly. Then you'll surely like it.


----------



## root.king (Oct 31, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> For Guys with root support...
> Try this app LMT launcher *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150
> 
> Looks similar to "PIE"



Tried 3months ago ,eats lots of ram


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 31, 2013)

root.king said:


> Tried 3months ago ,*eats lots of ram*



Buddy I am using on galaxy y 290MB ram  still never faced lags...


----------



## root.king (Oct 31, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Buddy I am using on galaxy y 290MB ram  still never faced lags...



Me too , used on galaxy y with COD ROM but not working now with HYPERION ROM

*picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/CodROM


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 31, 2013)

root.king said:


> Me too , used on galaxy y with COD ROM but not working now with HYPERION ROM
> 
> *picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/CodROM



Try Evolution X 4.2 rom working great for me...
Soon I am going to try CM9 nightly builds aha


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2013)

@ankush- you've got y duos ? If yes, which is the must stable JB rom for it? I gotta update one of my friend's phone and don't wanna do hit and trial. If possible, point me to the source.


----------



## root.king (Oct 31, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Try Evolution X 4.2 rom working great for me...
> Soon I am going to try CM9 nightly builds aha



Thx :thumbup: I'll try evo x


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 31, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> @ankush- you've got y duos ? If yes, which is the must stable JB rom for it? I gotta update one of my friend's phone and don't wanna do hit and trial. If possible, point me to the source.



Sorry but I have single sim version S5360(about to throw this as N5 launch  )
Do you have Y duos (older) or young duos(newer)
Btw when I saw both device's forum on XDA there are very few ROMs available(forget about stabld JB on Y duos)
Y's Hardware is extremely weak(and cr@p) maximum it can support will be CM9~ICS, dunno much about Young duos.
Mostly dual sim androids face the problems in finding a good rom as many aftermarkef firmware/rom makers doesnt support dual sims.
e.g. Galaxy grand duos(rarely 5-6roms, 3nightly, none of them supports 2nd sim(


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2013)

^hmm.. I'll find it by myself then.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 31, 2013)

Best of luck


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> check this out
> ROCCAT - POWER-GRID » Home



TFS great app


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 31, 2013)

Here is another great app(homescreen replacement) Themer

It got really great support by XDA(themer has its own forum on xda  )
Basically still in its beta but has great features 
I know I am much much late but still


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Here is another great app(homescreen replacement) Themer
> 
> It got really great support by XDA(themer has its own forum on xda  )
> Basically still in its beta but has great features
> I know I am much much late but still



Yep I tried it great launcher, elegant and clean unlike buzz launcher.

I was telling u about email and  invite to some other app on pm isn't it? Its this app


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 31, 2013)

amjath said:


> I was telling u about email and  invite to some other app on pm isn't it? Its this app


Oohh  then its ok,


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm so satisfied by Aviate that I'm not in a mood even to try other potential replacements.


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2013)

amjath said:


> TFS great app



you're welcome mate


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 3, 2013)

Guys, Why does the Google calendar doesn't show birthday events that I have added in people app?? 
Is there any way to make them appear on Google calendar? 
The Google calendar only shows US HOLIDAYS which I don't need...!


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Guys, Why does the Google calendar doesn't show birthday events that I have added in people app??
> Is there any way to make them appear on Google calendar?
> The Google calendar only shows US HOLIDAYS which I don't need...!



Try syncing ur people app in settings -> accounts if not available try adding and syncing


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 3, 2013)

amjath said:


> Try syncing ur people app in settings -> accounts if not available try adding and syncing



Little bit of confusion.. In syn settings there are many options..  I ticked all the options, yet the problem isn't solved.. BTW what's the difference in contacts and people details (in syn settings) ?


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Little bit of confusion.. In syn settings there are many options..  I ticked all the options, yet the problem isn't solved.. BTW what's the difference in contacts and people details (in syn settings) ?



U ticked all option then did u go to menu and clicked *Sync Now*
If u did and not resolve do this

go to settings -> Apps -> All
Scroll down to *Calendar* below storage group click clear data
Do the same to *Calendar Storage
And try syncing

People Details is a new sync service related to the recent release of Google Play Game
Contacts u know what contacts are!!!*


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 3, 2013)

amjath said:


> U ticked all option then did u go to menu and clicked *Sync Now*
> If u did and not resolve do this
> 
> go to settings -> Apps -> All
> ...


*

Yes did that... Still it doesn't show. It only shows the events that I have manually added in calendar.*


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Yes did that... Still it doesn't show. It only shows the events that I have manually added in calendar.



events from which app u want to sync, people app??


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 4, 2013)

amjath said:


> events from which app u want to sync, people app??



Yes Birthday events from People app


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Yes Birthday events from People app



I tried the ways I know may be someone else will help you. BTW what is this people app??


----------



## kool (Nov 5, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm so satisfied by Aviate that I'm not in a mood even to try other potential replacements.



Plz send invitation of AVIATE to saurav9@outlook.com


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 6, 2013)

kool said:


> Plz send invitation of AVIATE to saurav9@outlook.com



Sent.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 6, 2013)

amjath said:


> I tried the ways I know may be someone else will help you. BTW what is this people app??



People is the default app for contacts in CM.


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> People is the default app for contacts in CM.



Its a shame that I'm cm for almost an year and I didn't know contacts is called people   I thought its a app like social hub which comes with Samsung smartphone

I recommend u to take a backup and do a clean install and try syncing calendar. Is ur cm is nightly?


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 8, 2013)

amjath said:


> Its a shame that I'm cm for almost an year and I didn't know contacts is called people   I thought its a app like social hub which comes with Samsung smartphone
> 
> I recommend u to take a backup and do a clean install and try syncing calendar. Is ur cm is nightly?



It's ok buddy.. My current build is stable version only. This problem (birthday not showing on calendar) contained in CM 9, CM10, and now in CM10.1 also


----------



## amjath (Nov 8, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> It's ok buddy.. My current build is stable version only. This problem (birthday not showing on calendar) contained in CM 9, CM10, and now in CM10.1 also



My people birthday shows in calendar but my contracts are synced with Google account


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 8, 2013)

amjath said:


> My people birthday shows in calendar but my contracts are synced with Google account



Currently I'm relying on 3rd party app for birthday notifications. 
Even I have also synced my account still...i don't know what's wrong...!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 10, 2013)

any way to integrate facebook friends contact to whatsapp, bbm, line etc and update details in all the app


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 10, 2013)

Your default contacts app or contacts+ syncs all contacts from FB to your phonebook i.e. it also add them to whatsapp
for BBM its not possible as everything is on PIN.
never used line so cant tell you about that app.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 11, 2013)

In trouble time this site helped me a lot rather that fcking XDA!
Xperia Z 10.3.1.A.2.67 firmware Update Rolled Out - Minor Bug fixing | Xperia Guide

The build they have used in both the [STOCK ROM] installation thread are corrupted. I've tried to update my phone numerous times by following XDA process but it just bricked my phone each time.

Then, after two days of battle I won with the help of the previously mentioned site's help.

*My phone:* Xperia Z with .244 build rooted

*Task I wanted to achieve:* Install .67 and then root it.

*Why I fcuked up:* Like all precious updation method, I went installed the new .67 ROM from recovery but the installation threw error in halfway. The Kernel refused to be flashed from flashtool. 
I then (without taking the backup of Titanium backup's backup) installed an older ROM i.e. .434. Rooted it and installed recovery and installed .67 ROM from recovery. This time the ROM was received from another source who claimed they have this full-proof method. 
Bricked again.
Then I thought may be the diff. between two ROM in version is too much, there could be some issues in directory structure issue. So I installed .434, then .244 and then .67. Failed installation. Bricked again.

Then this website helped me from my misery. 

I trusted XDA too much I guess. There are reasons behind me having trust issues!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 12, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Your default contacts app or contacts+ syncs all contacts from FB to your phonebook i.e. it also add them to whatsapp
> for BBM its not possible as everything is on PIN.
> never used line so cant tell you about that app.



have you done it, as it does not happen linked contacts are updated but not facebook

any software to root and unroot any android phone without using internet or anything like

any simple to use software to root and unroot any android phone


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 12, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> any software to root and unroot any android phone without using internet or anything like
> 
> any simple to use software to root and unroot any android phone



yes I have done it many time from my default contact app...
link fb with "accounts" in settings

||.
it depends which device you have like many HTC devices can be rooted by HTC QuickRoot...
btw why you want to use for "ALL" devices, planning to start a shop for rooting huh?


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2013)

you at-least need to download the software  otherwise I think all of the softwares work offline ... just find the appropriate rooting method for your device, download the necessary files, keep them on a safe place. This way you can root and unroot [ you need official firmwire of your phone for this one but some rooting methods / programs have unrooting option ] anytime you like.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 14, 2013)

any good software to take backup of the phones and apps and setting to pc before rooting and flashing the android phone


----------



## amjath (Nov 14, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> any good software to take backup of the phones and apps and setting to pc before rooting and flashing the android phone


root ur phone use these apps for backing since they require root
titanium backup 
my backup

the latter is very useful and easier than the former


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 15, 2013)

^simple take nandroid backup

this is required while flashing roms...
while rooting you device wont loose any data(in 99% cases)...


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> root ur phone use these apps for backing since they require root
> titanium backup
> my backup
> 
> the latter is very useful and easier than the former


Used both and bought both.

My fav was "My backup pro" till couple of months ago. But it failed to backup game data once and I moved to Titanium.

Titanium has more options and never failed for me.


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Used both and bought both.
> 
> My fav was "My backup pro" till couple of months ago. But it failed to backup game data once and I moved to Titanium.
> 
> Titanium has more options and never failed for me.


Same story but other way for me lol


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2013)

it it only me or the WiFi management in Android is really stupid. I have two wifi routers in my house, one at ground floor and other in my room. it never switches between the most powerful signal. I do'nt get ground floor signal in my room. but the device wont switch to the router which is next to me automatically. I have to do it manually.


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> it it only me or the WiFi management in Android is really stupid. I have two wifi routers in my house, one at ground floor and other in my room. it never switches between the most powerful signal. I do'nt get ground floor signal in my room. but the device wont switch to the router which is next to me automatically. I have to do it manually.



It's android but no worries there is app for that best wifi
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pintacdesign.bestwifi


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> It's android but no worries there is app for that best wifi
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pintacdesign.bestwifi



thanks.. but isn't this suppose to be a basic feature of an OS?


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> thanks.. but isn't this suppose to be a basic feature of an OS?



Yes it suppose to be. The more the voice is raised, this issue will be addressed by Google. Example swype was an app but Google added the same feature in its own keyboard. So same can be done.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 15, 2013)

^try Tasker 
its great multipurpose app...
To AUTOMATE you droid


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> thanks.. but isn't this suppose to be a basic feature of an OS?



Depends on the requirements for that feature. That auto switching feature might need more polling of networks & hence, more battery consumption, therefore becoming a bane for some devices rather than a boon to some.

Just saying. I aint Google


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 15, 2013)

-x-x-

free giveaway BitDeffender AV for 6 months
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/freeware/179394-giveaway-bitdefender-mobile-security-antivirus.html


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 18, 2013)

any good app for photos collage maker, and with some effect like writing caption, memes, etc for android


----------



## abhidev (Dec 18, 2013)

Try PicsArt


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 19, 2013)

downloaded pics at, and also trying Photo Grid, good app with lots of feature


----------



## abhidev (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes pics art has lot of features


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 19, 2013)

Try picsay too


----------



## anurag anand (Dec 27, 2013)

*question*

I have a Samsung galaxy y duos lite (gt s5302) I want to instal custom ROM but when I downloaded ROM manager to instal cwm it says that gts5302 is not supported.
So what can I do to instal cwm?
Thanks in advance


----------



## amjath (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: question*



anurag anand said:


> I have a Samsung galaxy y duos lite (gt s5302) I want to instal custom ROM but when I downloaded ROM manager to instal cwm it says that gts5302 is not supported.
> So what can I do to instal cwm?
> Thanks in advance





> 2.WIPE DATA,CACHE N DELVIC CACHE THROUGH CWM.
> [*CWM FOR OUR PHONE ISN'T AVAILABLE. SO YOU CAN USE THIS ONE BY MOO FOR GALAXY POCKET* : [Clockworkmod] [KERNEL] [GT-S5300] vM00CWM/vM00Kernel - xda-developers


JellyDroid[Custom Rom For Galaxy Y Duos Lite GT S5302] - xda-developers

so try this
[Clockworkmod] [KERNEL] [GT-S5300] vM00CWM/vM00Kernel - xda-developers


----------



## sharathn29 (Jan 4, 2014)

I am using Sony Xperia Tipo from past 1 year. I rooted my phone recently and I am trying to unlock the bootloader:

I am trying to unlock the bootloader with this procedure Instructions | Sony Xperia
Everything went fine till 11th step.

Acoording to the 12th step when i tried to connect the device in Fastboot mode my PC showed "Device Not Recognised"(it had shown like this when I tried before also). ok I just ignored it. 

In the 13th step it says "On your computer, you will be asked for drivers" but I wasn't asked for any drivers. I mean any sort of Window popup asking for drivers(I don't know what should have happened at this step). But I proceeded to the next step.

According to the 14th step I opened the command window and went into the tools folder within the Android SDK folder.

According to 15th step i entered  fastboot.exe -i 0x0fce getvar version but it shows "WAITING FOR DEVICE" in the Command Window. I got stuck here.

As Google has disabled driver singnature enforcement in Windows 8. I even checked whether ADB drivers were installed, it was installed, no problem with that.

So what might be the problem??Please someone reply ASAP


----------



## Minion (Jan 5, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> any good software to take backup of the phones and apps and setting to pc before rooting and flashing the android phone



Install CWM and take backup of rom.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

A complete backup may not be possible if Op is going to install CWM on a non rooted device.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 15, 2014)

For anybody wanting to use a different keyboard app than the stock keyboard, I'd recommend Kii Keyboard

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zl.inputmethod.latin

it consumes lesser resources compared to Swiftkey and Touchpal X (i tried these before). I was tired of samsung's stock keyboard on galaxy y

some features:


> ★Emoji Keyboard: support messaging to ios5, ios6, ios7
> ★Best all-in one keyboard optimized for both phone and tablets
> ★Accurate and smart keyboard predictions
> ★User defined text shortcuts
> ...


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 16, 2014)

topgear said:


> A complete backup may not be possible if Op is going to install CWM on a non rooted device.



one can easily backup full phone with ADB Backup ...(4.0+)


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2014)

^^ I think it has changed to HOLO BACKUP. Once I've tried halo but it did not wok for me.



Luffy said:


> For anybody wanting to use a different keyboard app than the stock keyboard, I'd recommend Kii Keyboard
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zl.inputmethod.latin
> 
> ...



+1 from my side .. have been using this for past 7 months.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 20, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ I think it has changed to HOLO BACKUP. Once I've tried halo but it did not wok for me.



I think you are not getting me. .
I am talking about Android Debug Bridge backup


----------



## mkumar (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi,

I need to add some of my friends birthday in the contact itself, i am using ICS android mobile. 

I tried in App store, but they dont have any option like adding Birthday field right inside contact.

Thanks in advance
Mkumar


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 21, 2014)

Luffy said:


> For anybody wanting to use a different keyboard app than the stock keyboard, I'd recommend Kii Keyboard
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zl.inputmethod.latin
> 
> ...



Broke my young duos. Vibration wasn't working. Fine after uninstallation.



mkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to add some of my friends birthday in the contact itself, i am using ICS android mobile.
> 
> ...



There is option to add b'day in contacts on phone/Google. In google, it comes by "events" name.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 21, 2014)

Get any third party app there are tonnes of "birthday reminder" apps available


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> I think you are not getting me. .
> I am talking about Android Debug Bridge backup



Hmm .. it looks very interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 28, 2014)

Guys I am using a   android 2.3.6 lenovo phone.

Is there a way to change the slide direction to unlock the lock screen? Currently its set to right side for unlock to phone, and left side to unlock to camera. I would like to totally customize this screen. Any suggestions?


----------



## aftablonely786 (Jan 28, 2014)

cute.bandar said:


> Guys I am using a   android 2.3.6 lenovo phone.
> 
> Is there a way to change the slide direction to unlock the lock screen? Currently its set to right side for unlock to phone, and left side to unlock to camera. I would like to totally customize this screen. Any suggestions?



Obviously u have to root to do that unless it hasn't been made available on stock phone...
After rooting u can do it by making changes to framework-res.apk

Another way to do is to install an lockscreen app from market..


----------



## aftablonely786 (Jan 28, 2014)

sharathn29 said:


> I am using Sony Xperia Tipo from past 1 year. I rooted my phone recently and I am trying to unlock the bootloader:
> 
> I am trying to unlock the bootloader with this procedure Instructions | Sony Xperia
> Everything went fine till 11th step.
> ...



It seems u dont have drivers fr fastboot mode...
Connect ur phone in fastboot mode and manually install drivers (its the same adb driver, but u have to set it)

Then Try the procedure again


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 28, 2014)

cute.bandar said:


> Guys I am using a   android 2.3.6 lenovo phone.
> 
> Is there a way to change the slide direction to unlock the lock screen? Currently its set to right side for unlock to phone, and left side to unlock to camera. I would like to totally customize this screen. Any suggestions?



Get Holo Locker or WidgetLocker.

WL provides best customzation.


----------



## mkumar (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi,
Thx for the reply, the B`day app didn't add B`days on my contacts n i don't see events option in the edit contact menu.
i dont want to add B`days from my email.
Is there any way to add B`days on Gionne P2?

Regrds
Mkumar


----------



## aftablonely786 (Jan 28, 2014)

mkumar said:


> Hi,
> Thx for the reply, the B`day app didn't add B`days on my contacts n i don't see events option in the edit contact menu.
> i dont want to add B`days from my email.
> Is there any way to add B`days on Gionne P2?
> ...



U cant add birthdays to the contacts, its not defined in it, even in android kitkat...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2014)

aftablonely786 said:


> U cant add birthdays to the contacts, its not defined in it, even in android kitkat...



i don't know about kitkat but in ICS I can add birthday to contact


----------



## aftablonely786 (Jan 29, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> i don't know about kitkat but in ICS I can add birthday to contact



U mean its defined in the stock contact app?
I seriously doubt it...


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 29, 2014)

^^ Its possible!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2014)

aftablonely786 said:


> U mean its defined in the stock contact app?
> I seriously doubt it...


yes  
and also birthday reminders alarms is also there


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 30, 2014)

aftablonely786 said:


> U cant add birthdays to the contacts, its not defined in it, even in android kitkat...



Nope. I can add birthday in contacts app in kitkat. Instead of "events" they have changed that option name to "special dates".


----------



## mkumar (Jan 31, 2014)

HI

I am having Android v4.2 Jelly Bean OS on my phone n i dont see any option there to add it


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2014)

Have you tried to edit an existing contact and adding a new field?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2014)

i have Micromax A63 with 800x480 res display. can anyone give me the exact res for a wide wallpaper? i plan to make wallpaper from the photos i have taken. 

the wallpaper should should be wide, meaning it should move if i swipe the home screen left/right. hope i am able to make you understand...


----------



## aftablonely786 (Jan 31, 2014)

mkumar said:


> HI
> 
> I am having Android v4.2 Jelly Bean OS on my phone n i dont see any option there to add it



I think this option for adding birthdays come only if u add it under ur google account. Not if u save it only on your phone...


----------



## aftablonely786 (Jan 31, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i have Micromax A63 with 800x480 res display. can anyone give me the exact res for a wide wallpaper? i plan to make wallpaper from the photos i have taken.
> 
> the wallpaper should should be wide, meaning it should move if i swipe the home screen left/right. hope i am able to make you understand...



Stock wallpapers have 853X480 if thats what u r asking..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes... But when i want to make a new wallpaper, it shows a crop tool,.... Anyway to make that whole pic as wallpaper??


----------



## hansraj (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello friends,
Need some guidance and help. I flashed my Lenovo P780(Android 4.2.1) using the P780_S119_130929_rooted_twrp_gapps.7z. This is a custom rom & rooted version of  "P780_S119_130929" version with additional feature of TWRP recovery with it. Everything has been working fine however lately I have come across few questions on my own and tried to Google but couldn't get a satisfying answers. May I request fellow members to help me solve my queries and doubts.
My queries are: 

(a) When I checked the "update" through Settings>About Phone>System Update, I found a new released version "P780_ROW_S123_131231". This got downloaded and it gave me multiple options namely update now/update in 30 mins/update in 6 hrs/update in 3 days/never ask. I selected the update now option and the phone rebooted into TWRP recovery. Thats it. I rebooted it once again and when I checked the firmware version, it was still the old version and the "system upgrade" showed me again those multiple options of now/...30mins/... never ask. Basically my firmware is not getting updated. How can I get my firmware updated? 

(b) The TWRP recovery which I have is 2.5.0.0. I have seen some latest versions of TWRP recovery on google play, but they are for android when its running. Can I flash the newer version of TWRP recovery for my model of phone. If yes how and from where do I get the image file for that?

(c) If I install any other custom rom, will it result in loosing the TWRP recovery which got installed while I flashed the Custom rom? 

(d) Can I do something to keep a backup of this TWRP recovery? If yes how?

I am sure this is just the beginning of my doubts and as I understand more and more I shall need more help from the experienced members here to guide me and explain me a bit of things. Thanks in advance  Looking forward to some encouraging discussion here.


----------



## aftablonely786 (Jan 31, 2014)

hansraj said:


> Hello friends,
> Need some guidance and help. I flashed my Lenovo P780(Android 4.2.1) using the P780_S119_130929_rooted_twrp_gapps.7z. This is a custom rom & rooted version of  "P780_S119_130929" version with additional feature of TWRP recovery with it. Everything has been working fine however lately I have come across few questions on my own and tried to Google but couldn't get a satisfying answers. May I request fellow members to help me solve my queries and doubts.
> My queries are:
> 
> ...



There is only one place that u can find all answers to your qns...
Go to xda-developers.com 
Browse to your device, that's it...


----------



## sinhead (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi guys,
I'm new to android. Recently bought a HTC Desire 501. The problem is - Whenever I unlock the screen, I get this message - "MMI code cancelled". 
Also get this messge when I send a SMS to someone (ie, after the sms has been sent).

Looked around on the net, people are suggesting adding a "," after a code, But I didn't understand how and where to enter the code and the comma after it.


----------



## mkumar (Jan 31, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Have you tried to edit an existing contact and adding a new field?



Yes but it only ads telephone nos, no B`days


----------



## hansraj (Jan 31, 2014)

aftablonely786 said:


> There is only one place that u can find all answers to your qns...
> Go to xda-developers.com
> Browse to your device, that's it...



Thanks ... posted the querry there as well. I am still hoping to get some answers here as well.... lets see


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 31, 2014)

hansraj said:


> (a) When I checked the "update" through Settings>About Phone>System Update, I found a new released version "P780_ROW_S123_131231". This got downloaded and it gave me multiple options namely update now/update in 30 mins/update in 6 hrs/update in 3 days/never ask. I selected the update now option and the phone rebooted into TWRP recovery. Thats it. I rebooted it once again and when I checked the firmware version, it was still the old version and the "system upgrade" showed me again those multiple options of now/...30mins/... never ask. Basically my firmware is not getting updated. How can I get my firmware updated?
> 
> (b) The TWRP recovery which I have is 2.5.0.0. I have seen some latest versions of TWRP recovery on google play, but they are for android when its running. Can I flash the newer version of TWRP recovery for my model of phone. If yes how and from where do I get the image file for that?
> 
> ...



a)I dont think you can use STOCK updates anymore.
b)No need of update if its working properly...Mostly devs will provide latest stable onw with ROM.
c)No
d)save image to PC.


----------



## aftablonely786 (Jan 31, 2014)

hansraj said:


> Hello friends,
> Need some guidance and help. I flashed my Lenovo P780(Android 4.2.1) using the P780_S119_130929_rooted_twrp_gapps.7z. This is a custom rom & rooted version of  "P780_S119_130929" version with additional feature of TWRP recovery with it. Everything has been working fine however lately I have come across few questions on my own and tried to Google but couldn't get a satisfying answers. May I request fellow members to help me solve my queries and doubts.
> My queries are:
> 
> ...



A) Its not updating cuz every update comes with a signature, so the one u saw in update is a company signed one, so there is a signature mismatch...

B) Yeah as I said search in the forum, if some dev has built it, u can flash it...

C) To flash any custom ROM its mandatory that u have a custom recovery, so there is no way that u will lose twrp 

D) If u will be flashing this twrp then u ought to have it in ur sdcard, that's it's backup, u don't need one


Hope it is clear...


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2014)

mkumar said:


> Yes but it only ads telephone nos, no B`days



Same here on jellybean.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2014)

mkumar said:


> Yes but it only ads telephone nos, no B`days



You need to try to "discover" more. 

*i.minus.com/ibiVKL1CPymGvE.png

*MOD EDIT:* blackened out email id.

Me: Thanks for whoever blackened out the email ID. I guess I need sleep.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2014)

hansraj said:


> Hello friends,
> Need some guidance and help. I flashed my Lenovo P780(Android 4.2.1) using the P780_S119_130929_rooted_twrp_gapps.7z. This is a custom rom & rooted version of  "P780_S119_130929" version with additional feature of TWRP recovery with it. Everything has been working fine however lately I have come across few questions on my own and tried to Google but couldn't get a satisfying answers. May I request fellow members to help me solve my queries and doubts.
> My queries are:
> 
> (a) When I checked the "update" through Settings>About Phone>System Update, I found a new released version "P780_ROW_S123_131231". This got downloaded and it gave me multiple options namely update now/update in 30 mins/update in 6 hrs/update in 3 days/never ask. I selected the update now option and the phone rebooted into TWRP recovery. Thats it. I rebooted it once again and when I checked the firmware version, it was still the old version and the "system upgrade" showed me again those multiple options of now/...30mins/... never ask. Basically my firmware is not getting updated. How can I get my firmware updated?



you are trying OTA update from a custom rom to a official rom. your bootloader is replaced by TWRP. That is the most likely cause for failure. Either restore stock rom backup (if you have) or if there is any Windows based update utility, use that. or wait for custom rom based on new release.



hansraj said:


> (b) The TWRP recovery which I have is 2.5.0.0. I have seen some latest versions of TWRP recovery on google play, but they are for android when its running. Can I flash the newer version of TWRP recovery for my model of phone. If yes how and from where do I get the image file for that?



updated custom recovery rarely bring something new. Most likely Android 4.4 support has been added (SELinux support).



hansraj said:


> (c) If I install any other custom rom, will it result in loosing the TWRP recovery which got installed while I flashed the Custom rom?



no. only official rom will remove the custom recovery.



hansraj said:


> (d) Can I do something to keep a backup of this TWRP recovery? If yes how?



how did you flash this TWRP version at the first place?


----------



## hansraj (Feb 1, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> a)I dont think you can use STOCK updates anymore.
> b)No need of update if its working properly...Mostly devs will provide latest stable onw with ROM.
> c)No
> d)save image to PC.



Thanks @ankush28
Though I have posted a similar querry at xda as well but I knew that I have more chances of getting my doubts resolved here and the members here are indeed great. 
Regarding (d) Save image to PC , My question is how do I do(I mean where is this img file in my device?)




aftablonely786 said:


> A) Its not updating cuz every update comes with a signature, so the one u saw in update is a company signed one, so there is a signature mismatch...
> 
> B) Yeah as I said search in the forum, if some dev has built it, u can flash it...
> 
> ...



Thanks @aftablonely786
d) I had the TWRP recovery installed as a part of custom rom.... while I installed the custom rom, this too got installed. If you notice my custom rom file "P780_S119_130929_rooted_twrp_gapps.7z" posted in the OP has twrp within itself.

Thanks @sam for your detailed explanation. You have shared a nice deal of info which I wasnt aware of. Hope you know now how I installed my TWRP recovery. 

I do have a PC software with which I had installed this "P780_S119_130929_rooted_twrp_gapps.7z". The link is here . 

Now I am facing two challenges
(a) Dont know which *.img file is the TWRP recovery(to keep it as backup).

(b) I have the updated version of custom rom also(S123 is the latest one & I have S119 at present) but if I flash the updated custom rom then my mobile needs to be customised again for my usage (such as phonebook, sms, notes, various other apps intallation, adding of accounts etc etc ) which is a time consuming process. Can I back up my present android with its apps and other settings and restore it with one click after upgrading my custom rom?

(c) I have managed to get the OTA update file downloaded on my PC from the internet, but when I try to flash it with TWRP, it fails with a message "md5 check failed". Can I do something about it or just leave it and move on.


----------



## mkumar (Feb 1, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You need to try to "discover" more.
> 
> *i.minus.com/ibiVKL1CPymGvE.png
> 
> ...



Hi,

My Gionnee P2 doesn't have these fields, i do no y these people add a simple B`day option


----------



## aftablonely786 (Feb 1, 2014)

hansraj said:


> Thanks @ankush28
> Though I have posted a similar querry at xda as well but I knew that I have more chances of getting my doubts resolved here and the members here are indeed great.
> Regarding (d) Save image to PC , My question is how do I do(I mean where is this img file in my device?)
> 
> ...



A) Install terminal emulator or use ADB, and then issue this command
"dump_image recovery /sdcard/TWRP_recovery.img"

B) Use titanium backup pro, that will serve ur purpose

C) As i explained earlier company's stock ROM cant be flashed in custom recovery n vice versa


----------



## hansraj (Feb 2, 2014)

aftablonely786 said:


> A) Install terminal emulator or use ADB, and then issue this command
> "dump_image recovery /sdcard/TWRP_recovery.img"



Thanks a lot. I will try do via ROM Toolbox pro as it also has a terminal emulator. If not then will do that using PC emulator. 

Added later: I tried to do the same but I am getting a message 
dump_image not found.



> B) Use titanium backup pro, that will serve ur purpose



Do you mean to say that titanium back up pro will not restore the old firmware files and also remove the unwanted apps which would get installed on flashing the newer version of recovery?? Plz tell me this a bit in detail, like how to do in titanium..... coz if the titanium recovery starts interfering with the  new firmware files then my effort shall be in vain or I may have to do everything once again.



> C) As i explained earlier company's stock ROM cant be flashed in custom recovery n vice versa



Ok sir.... as told by you, chapter closed now


----------



## aftablonely786 (Feb 2, 2014)

hansraj said:


> Thanks a lot. I will try do via ROM Toolbox pro as it also has a terminal emulator. If not then will do that using PC emulator.
> 
> Added later: I tried to do the same but I am getting a message
> dump_image not found.
> ...



A) Ur system doesn't have the dump_image binary it seems. Just Google for "dump_image binary android" , download this binary, and copy it to /system/bin, change its permissions to rw-r--r-- , then try again... Alternatively u can search Xda forum for ur phone, u will get a direct link to the twrp/cwm recovery image...
B) Titanium backup backups whatever u want, from user apps, user app data, contacts, system settings, BT pairings, WiFi details, everything to SDCard and after flashing a new ROM u can just install titanium backup and restore all of those...
Titanium has nothing to do with recovery etc..
More info Google


----------



## hansraj (Feb 2, 2014)

I googled & found one file "dump_image" without any extension (here) and did as you said.... first reboot 2-3 apps crashed with launcher too getting crashed.. dont know why. Next reboot everything went fine. So gave the command from pc as you mentioned. but now I am getting stuck at permissions. Here is the snapshot..  the same is happening in the android emulator as well.

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-uUsoHOLlaks/Uu3cpEslg-I/AAAAAAAADBg/FcV2OtE25g0/w677-h342-no/Untitled.png

I rechecked the permissions they are rw-r--r-- or 0644... do I need to enable any special permission?? Or do I have to search for this file specific to my model ?

Thanks for the titanium part, I will do that


----------



## aftablonely786 (Feb 2, 2014)

hansraj said:


> I googled & found one file "dump_image" without any extension (here) and did as you said.... first reboot 2-3 apps crashed with launcher too getting crashed.. dont know why. Next reboot everything went fine. So gave the command from pc as you mentioned. but now I am getting stuck at permissions. Here is the snapshot..  the same is happening in the android emulator as well.
> 
> *lh5.googleusercontent.com/-uUsoHOLlaks/Uu3cpEslg-I/AAAAAAAADBg/FcV2OtE25g0/w677-h342-no/Untitled.png
> 
> ...



This seems the only thread related to ur phone, 
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2553725

Tell me the contents of that ROM 7z file, o post a screenshot


----------



## hansraj (Feb 2, 2014)

You have found the only thread which even I was following up on XDA.... but seems that forum is not as active as ours. Anyways, you asked for the content of the rom 7z file. Find it below

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-6794OvUJXnE/Uu4vbNoi45I/AAAAAAAADB4/A-5-chqHq8U/w867-h542-no/Untitled.png

This is the older custome rom which I have installed at the moment. S119 version.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos, I was wondering if there is any way I can use Google Now on it? Also is there any way to upgrade from my Android version 4.0.4 ?


----------



## moniker (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone knows how to swap internal and external SD cards in kitkat? I've been keeping myself busy looking for it all over XDA but can't find a solution.


----------



## aftablonely786 (Feb 2, 2014)

hansraj said:


> You have found the only thread which even I was following up on XDA.... but seems that forum is not as active as ours. Anyways, you asked for the content of the rom 7z file. Find it below
> 
> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/-6794OvUJXnE/Uu4vbNoi45I/AAAAAAAADB4/A-5-chqHq8U/w867-h542-no/Untitled.png
> 
> This is the older custome rom which I have installed at the moment. S119 version.



Recovery.img is ur twrp


----------



## aftablonely786 (Feb 2, 2014)

Innocent Lies said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos, I was wondering if there is any way I can use Google Now on it? Also is there any way to upgrade from my Android version 4.0.4 ?



U can use cajunflavoredbob's port...
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1747224

Galaxy s duos has extensive support at Xda...
*forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_Duos/GT-S7562

PS: I am a developer at xda


----------



## hansraj (Feb 2, 2014)

aftablonely786 said:


> Recovery.img is ur twrp


Thanks aftab.... I was guessing so, but wanted to be sure. Sometimes assuming can be a disaster unless you take a confirmed path. Thanks


----------



## Innocent Lies (Feb 2, 2014)

aftablonely786 said:


> U can use cajunflavoredbob's port...
> [DEAD][MOD][ICS] Google Now for ICS -Updated for Multi-Language (4 Feb 13) [DEAD] - xda-developers
> 
> Galaxy s duos has extensive support at Xda...
> ...



Thanks! I'm completely new to Custom ROMs etc. so how safe is it?

BTW what is your answer for the second question? Can I upgrade to stock android higher than 4.0.4?


----------



## aftablonely786 (Feb 2, 2014)

Innocent Lies said:


> Thanks! I'm completely new to Custom ROMs etc. so how safe is it?
> 
> BTW what is your answer for the second question? Can I upgrade to stock android higher than 4.0.4?



I would say 99% safe, there is infinitesimally small chance of going wrong...

About the update thing...
If any developer has built for ur phone, yeah...
Search the Xda forum


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2014)

Innocent Lies said:


> Thanks! I'm completely new to Custom ROMs etc. *so how safe is it*?
> 
> BTW what is your answer for the second question? Can I upgrade to stock android higher than 4.0.4?



Only thing is you'll loose the warranty


----------



## Minion (Feb 4, 2014)

Innocent Lies said:


> Thanks! I'm completely new to Custom ROMs etc. so how safe is it?
> 
> BTW what is your answer for the second question? Can I upgrade to stock android higher than 4.0.4?



If you are out of warranty then try it but before flasing anything make a backup of current rom with clockworkmod to be safe.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 4, 2014)

hey guys i need help 

i have a xolo q700 with 4.2 rom

at home i use home wifi to surf net on phone, now it is unlimited plan so not worried about usage, 

but when i am on move, i use pay per usage plan, means it is charged on the basis of data i use, i want to only facebook and Whastapp to use internet when i am on move, 

but when on wifi, all apps should get connection, and on mobile data only facebook and watsapp should get access to net, is this possible, if yes how can i do it, so my bill does not run high..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 4, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> hey guys i need help
> 
> i have a xolo q700 with 4.2 rom
> 
> ...



Yes, you can block all the rest apps with use of a firewall. I use *DroidWall*, and it works absolutely fine. But it requires root privileges. Some firewall apps claim to work without root privileges, but usually don't work. You may try your luck with them if your phone isn't rooted.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 4, 2014)

thanks, 

what i want is that

on wifi, full access to net to all apps

but on mobile data - only facebook and watsapp should have have access

is it possible


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> thanks,
> 
> what i want is that
> 
> ...



You can go onto data usage and tick on restrict background data... Repeat for each app.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> thanks,
> 
> what i want is that
> 
> ...



Yes, that is possible.

In the app I suggested, there is separate option to restrict data usage for a particular while on data or on wifi. So, you just gotta restrict them over data, and you're good to go.



anirbandd said:


> You can go onto data usage and tick on restrict background data... Repeat for each app.



It will not serve his purpose. He just wants to limit data usage while on network data, not while being on wifi.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

That option stops bg data on mobile data only.. Not on WiFi.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> That option stops bg data on mobile data only.. Not on WiFi.



It can be done on WiFi too. One needs to click the menu on the top right of the data usage screen and check "show WiFi usage". After than apps can be disabled background data access just like mobile data. 
View attachment 13495


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> It can be done on WiFi too. One needs to click the menu on the top right of the data usage screen and check "show WiFi usage". After than apps can be disabled background data access just like mobile data.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 5, 2014)

Finallly moto G launched!! with good price


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2014)

14k for 16GB  What a price !!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 7, 2014)

any app to root phone without pc, just from phone itself


----------



## amjath (Feb 7, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> any app to root phone without pc, just from phone itself



*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2421802


----------



## true_lies (Feb 21, 2014)

What is a bootloader?

I got an Asus Memo Pad Smart 10 (ME301T) Tab runing 4.2.1 and came across this on XDA about rooting it - Motochopper
My device is listed there as confirmed working. What i want to know is what is a bootloader and should it be locked or unlocked?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2014)

true_lies said:


> What is a bootloader?
> 
> I got an Asus Memo Pad Smart 10 (ME301T) Tab runing 4.2.1 and came across this on XDA about rooting it - Motochopper
> My device is listed there as confirmed working. What i want to know is what is a bootloader and should it be locked or unlocked?



Bootloader is the thing which allows you to select which OS to load before it loads. Kind of like multi OS boot options that you get if you have installed Ubuntu and Windows on your PC.

Bootloader needs to be unlocked before you can install any custom ROM. Read more here: What Is Bootloader And How To Unlock Bootloader On Android Phones [Complete Guide]


----------



## chetanrawool (Feb 22, 2014)

hi folks, i got iball slide 3g7334 tab. it came with lots of preloded apps which i dont want, so can anyone tell me how to root that devise safely!


----------



## true_lies (Feb 22, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Bootloader is the thing which allows you to select which OS to load before it loads. Kind of like multi OS boot options that you get if you have installed Ubuntu and Windows on your PC.
> 
> Bootloader needs to be unlocked before you can install any custom ROM. Read more here: What Is Bootloader And How To Unlock Bootloader On Android Phones [Complete Guide]



I am not looking to install any custom ROM. there is no official custom ROM available for this particular device. There is however a KiKat Compatibility Pack for this, after which you can install other custom ROMs (CM11 nightly, OmniROM). I dont want to take a risk with that. Just want root to unlock more features and hopefully OC the Tegra 3. Does it OC good?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

anybody using GEL (google experience launcher)?

Can you help me add shortcuts to various settings (like apps, etc) to the home screen? this was possible on GB.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> anybody using GEL (google experience launcher)?
> 
> Can you help me add shortcuts to various settings (like apps, etc) to the home screen? this was possible on GB.



You can't
However there is an xposed module for it though


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2014)

true_lies said:


> I am not looking to install any custom ROM. there is no official custom ROM available for this particular device. There is however a KiKat Compatibility Pack for this, after which you can install other custom ROMs (CM11 nightly, OmniROM). I dont want to take a risk with that. Just want root to unlock more features and hopefully OC the Tegra 3. Does it OC good?



If you don't want to take a risk, do nothing.
Specially OC. Since that's a big risk.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 9, 2014)

Seems like i messed up big time with my phone. 
was trying to install SlimKat custom ROM on my galaxy s gt i9000m. this one
had earlier installed this kernel, which went fine. got rooted and did a backup with CWM.

i had followed these instructions. went well till step 4, when i flashed the ROM in step 5, a semaphore splash screen got displayed, and was like that for more than an hour. got worried and rebooted my phone (long press power). again installed the kernel. now its stuck at the Galaxy S splash screen.

Any way to recover my phone or did i just hard brick it?

- - - Updated - - -

Since it was only a soft brick, was able to flash back to stock kernel and ROM through here.
got scared when my phone wouldn't reboot. but i knew the risks going in. won't mind trying again
what i can tell was that the kernel didnt match the ROM i was going to flash, or could be something else, idk.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 13, 2014)

i have a Free Whatsapp plan from uninor. So i have restricted all background data. so i only open Whatsapp, and it uses free data, no other app uses data in background.. 

however, the OS itself uses data in background and it cannot be stopped.

*can i stop all other data, including data by OS, by installing droidwall after rooting and whitelisting only whatsapp? i only want whatsapp to use mobile data. and allow other apps to use data only on wifi..*


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2014)

Done rooting


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 14, 2014)

^ Do let us know that if that works.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2014)

Its working!!

White listed only whatsapp in mobile data.. Now no charge! 

Android os is not using data anymore!!

Btw, do i need any other antivirus for root??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 14, 2014)

^Nope.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2014)

Okay.. I have the avira antivirus


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Okay.. I have the avira antivirus



You don't need on the first hand, provided you aren't prone to "untrusted" sources.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2014)

no.. im not prone to untrusted sources.. but android malwares are getting really really common.. why do you say antivirus is not needed?

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> Its working!!
> 
> White listed only whatsapp in mobile data.. Now no charge!
> 
> ...



okay.. been running whatsapp on day the whole day at office..  no charge, except one time, for a 1KB data, i dont where it came from.. 

so its successful!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> no.. im not prone to untrusted sources.. but android malwares are getting really really common.. why do you say antivirus is not needed?



Never really felt the need.
Also android malwares are not smart enough now, at least what i believe.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 15, 2014)

Have created my crew thread on mods for Android
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2680280


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice going but you should create a thread like this in here.


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 18, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Have created my crew thread on mods for Android
> Mod your Android!! - xda-developers



Grow up dude!! 

Posting about cracking, warez, ad blockers and hijacked apps on forum for developer does not makes any sense 

Get ready to face notice from XDA! reported!


----------



## moniker (Mar 18, 2014)

^ AD blockers are not disallowed on XDA. They are disallowed on play store. Rest I agree.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 18, 2014)

Well even if you report me then they won't do anything
Don't know about whatsapp+ but the rest are already on xda developers
And the add blocking just minimizes the ads and blocks virus sites


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 18, 2014)

And about that grow up thing...well I am 16 and a senior member at xda plus helped a lot of people there


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 18, 2014)

Guess what xda member rafalense created the mod
If you find anything other objectable in then report me
And please [MENTION=171475]ankush28[/MENTION] dont report anyone before knowing all the facts
And the same applies to [MENTION=136188]Monk[/MENTION]ier


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> And about that grow up thing...well I am 16 and a senior member at xda plus helped a lot of people there


You really think that because you are 16 and something in a darn community makes you a 'senior'? Anyway, that being told, the person who said that the post should be reported is pretty immature too, cause he didn't even bother to check the actual topic before commenting. He (arnabbiswas....) just compiled others mods into a topic which he created, he is NOT the author of the actual mods! Besides all the mods which are listed there, they all passed XDA's rules.
Damn


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 19, 2014)

So do you think peoples behind Xda will like Lucky patcher 
Whatsapp+ can be considered as hijacked app cause they are asking for "money" to use PLUS features.(see w+'s XDA page links are already removed and huge warning of dmca takedown is there)


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2014)

apart from whatsapp+ the other links are Ok I think or unless XDA guys removes Op's thread / links there.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok
I removed the lucky patcher
Will remove whatsapp+ if i find it objectable


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2014)

any tips & tricks for Nexus 5? 

Loving the 'google now'. "Ok google"...


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 20, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> any tips & tricks for Nexus 5?
> 
> Loving the 'google now'. "Ok google"...



Root it.
Get the cyan light beam with cyanogenmod or run flying unicorn with aokp. If you get paranoid then paranoid Android is what you'll get and want all then pac man rom is the choice
You will get numerous mods for your rooted phone
Change roms, animations, look, etc still be possible from rooting


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Root it.
> Get the cyan light beam with cyanogenmod or run flying unicorn with aokp. If you get paranoid then paranoid Android is what you'll get and want all then pac man rom is the choice
> You will get numerous mods for your rooted phone
> Change roms, animations, look, etc still be possible from rooting



anything without the need for root?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 20, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> anything without the need for root?



yeah.. install root apps and then get frustrated when they dont run. 

on a more serious note, once you root it, you can change everything and have control on everything. the possibilities are endless


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> anything without the need for root?


Yes, install iOS theme


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2014)

Or try some different launchers like Smart / Next 3D etc.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 21, 2014)

yeah.. thats about it without rooting.. trying out themes and launchers..

but, as i said, with root, the possibilities are endless. 

now i think the op is afraid of rooting. unroot is also possible in case of a RMA call


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2014)

What can you do after rooting, as a newbie?

I'm not interested in trying new ROMs, too much hassle with probably some downsides. 
I rooted my old samsung, but just to remove apps from int. mem. , but with Nexus thats not a problem.

- - - Updated - - -

*Note that if your device had not been unlocked before, this procedure will wipe all your data * 
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2507211


*www.wugfresh.com/nrt/
this one doesnt mention anything reg data deletion, does this method also wipe the data?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 19, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> What can you do after rooting, as a newbie?
> 
> I'm not interested in trying new ROMs, too much hassle with probably some downsides.


The question should be what do you want to do after rooting? Cause the list of doable things are endless.

Why did I root? First to try a custom kernel. That alone will give you a handful of features. Then there are apps like Titanium, which will come handy on occasions. And then the most attractive part, Xposed framework, this bloody thing alone can kill a lot of things, including the modules of course. My favourite is Wanam Xposed. For some fancy looks, ExThemer is there as well. The best part of Xposed is, it's reversible. I hate those irreversible zip packages, you don't know what the hell you're flashing. Who has the time to extract and see what's inside anyway? For people like me, the introduction of Xposed is a huge blessing 

The day I'll go into the craziness of a ROM flash junkie, I'll prey to God that should be my death time.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 19, 2014)

Looking to upgrade bluestack os version any help? QuizUp doesn't work on this one ); not suuported by your os error.


----------



## anky (May 28, 2014)

just came acroos this
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEUXVoXXCr0
this is a very easy method for rooting qualcomm phones, without pc, with just an app...is this legit?


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

anky said:


> just came acroos this
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEUXVoXXCr0
> this is a very easy method for rooting qualcomm phones, without pc, with just an app...is this legit?



No this isn't seems to legit! (Might be malware) WTH any developer will use fcking turbobit to upload files?

Here is xda thread - *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397754
But this isn't updated from long time.

AFAIK Framaroot was more popular but both of them aren't working anymore with latest devices


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> What can you do after rooting, as a newbie?
> 
> I'm not interested in trying new ROMs, too much hassle with probably some downsides.
> I rooted my old samsung, but just to remove apps from int. mem. , but with Nexus thats not a problem.



Hmmm... I've rooted my tablet and phone just for fun and for the feeling of having a rooted device. On the advantage side :

1. Uninstalled or disabled most of the junk apps and services.
2. Some excellent apps do need root access for some nice function like power button alternative etc.
3. XposeD - already covered by  [MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION] though it did not work on tablet.
4. After deleting all / uninstalling all the junk apps battery life really improved so this is a big plus side for me.


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

^^ Why Xposed didn't worked for you? Which tablet?


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

i-ball 7236 2G ... the superuser app on this one is Kinguser  instead of supersu [ this also did not work ]. Kinguser is working fine with every other apps requiring super user access though and yes I've also installed busybox. Android version is 4.2.2.


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

topgear said:


> i-ball 7236 2G ... the superuser app on this one is Kinguser  instead of supersu [ this also did not work ]. Kinguser is working fine with every other apps requiring super user access though and yes I've also installed busybox. Android version is 4.2.2.



Still its great that you rooted device which has almost zero support from developers  :cheers:


----------



## tovishal2001 (Aug 10, 2014)

Android is incomplete technology. A scam to waste time of people. Windows tablets are fully functional atleast & also compatible with windows executables(an awesome time and moneysaver!). What exactly i would gain from replacing ROM on crappy android? Fancy looks? thats it?

I foresee Windows tablets killing Android within next 5 years. The signs are appearing already as Google is getting nervous - Dying the Apple way.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 10, 2014)

tovishal2001 said:


> Android is incomplete technology. A scam to waste time of people. Windows tablets are fully functional atleast & also compatible with windows executables(an awesome time and moneysaver!). What exactly i would gain from replacing ROM on crappy android? Fancy looks? thats it?
> 
> I foresee Windows tablets killing Android within next 5 years. The signs are appearing already as Google is getting nervous - Dying the Apple way.



just waiting to see fanboy reaction to this.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 10, 2014)

tovishal2001 said:


> Android is incomplete technology. A scam to waste time of people. Windows tablets are fully functional atleast & also compatible with windows executables(an awesome time and moneysaver!). What exactly i would gain from replacing ROM on crappy android? Fancy looks? thats it?
> 
> I foresee Windows tablets killing Android within next 5 years. The signs are appearing already as Google is getting nervous - Dying the Apple way.







Spoiler



@Aaruni: That's the only reaction that you will get from those who appreciate the freedom Android provides. (I don't like the word, "fans")


----------



## tovishal2001 (Aug 10, 2014)

Aaruni mentioned "freedom Android provides". You mean freedom to "Lol"(at urself after buying android crap)? Ok, i feel like that now after buying this. so, i agree.

Anybody want to buy Asus fonepad 7(brand new, 1 week old with Bill) for 10K? Plz inbox me. I need to get rid of this crap seriously.


----------



## Minion (Aug 11, 2014)

Why is so much hate for Android I don't understand the logic of hating Android just like Windows,Android is OS and it is more mature than windows anyway.


----------



## amjath (Aug 11, 2014)

Minion said:


> Why is so much hate for Android I don't understand the logic of hating Android just like Windows,Android is OS and it is more mature than windows anyway.



dont listen to that guy, he is troll as well as whiner


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 11, 2014)

I have installed all androids in my home with Smart Launcher and Fleksy+Swiftkey!
Except Moto's with Stock Android!

Guys S4 Mini has crap battery life!

Any stable ROMs or battery fixes?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 11, 2014)

^^CyanogenMOD...


----------



## rajmetha (Aug 23, 2014)

can you describe this tutorial in short :/


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 23, 2014)

Any good app for anti-theft ?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 24, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Any good app for anti-theft ?



ADM ? Its already installed just activate it from Google setitings.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 26, 2014)

i have just bought Lenovo A269i it has 3.5 " screen, 256 MB ram and 512 Rom, with 16GB SD card, there are many bloatwear with phone, i tried to root it but did not worked, tried Framaroot app from phone, then many of the Windows based software like rooot genius, Kingo root, SRS root and many, but no success,

Can you guys suggest how can i root phone and delete all those unnecessary crappy apps and free some space. 

Framaroot, gave me message as "Failed  eploit worked, but unable to install supersu aand su binary" i dont know what to do now, the phone is good for basic app like whatsapp, facebook and some music, but i want to root and free some space by deleteing some inbuild lenovo apps


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2014)

Install superuser app and see what happens.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noshufou.android.su&hl=en


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 12, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Install superuser app and see what happens.
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noshufou.android.su&hl=en


Give it a try but mostly it will not work without su binaries/busybox.

Its running on GB, I don't think you've any luck here.


----------



## LeoTechLion (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi all 
Can anyone guide me how to install a custom boot animation  on galaxy y 

 Sent from my Spice Mi-498 using Digit, powered by appyet.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

LeoTechLion said:


> Hi all
> Can anyone guide me how to install a custom boot animation  on galaxy y
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-498 using Digit, powered by appyet.com



Get the custom boot animation and copy it to sd card
Rename it to *bootanimation.zip*
Now, copy it and go to / -> system -> media
Rename the zip file there to *bootanimation.bak.zip*
Paste the copied zip file there
Reboot to see if the new bootanimation works


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 5, 2015)

> *Q:* What I need to do to root my mobile?
> *A:* Simply use any of these apps below. Some are windows softwares  whereas others are mobile app. In case of Windows software turn your  antivirus off as some are detected as malware as the root exploit is  listed as a risk item but won't cause any problem neither they ship with  any virus so it is completely safe. There are many more apps that can  root your mobile but these are the more frequently used ones.



objection.!!!
OP should recommend to use manual methods, when you are noob or new to android you should not follow those toolkits. you will never learn. and also it will be helpful for future problem solving..

OP should add recommended method "manual/without toolkits"


----------



## ariftwister (May 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get the custom boot animation and copy it to sd card
> Rename it to *bootanimation.zip*
> Now, copy it and go to / -> system -> media
> Rename the zip file there to *bootanimation.bak.zip*
> ...



Adding points to this, You need root permission to do this. Also Don't forget to set proper Permission.

Also, Why bootanimation.bak ?? I think its simply bootanimation.zip


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 6, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Adding points to this, You need root permission to do this. Also Don't forget to set proper Permission.
> 
> Also, Why bootanimation.bak ?? I think its simply bootanimation.zip



The .bak file is actually the backup of the original bootanimation in case anything newer bootanimation doesn't work.


----------



## madanforever4u (May 26, 2015)

if I root my android will I loss my warranty. if any software problem happens what can i do.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2015)

madanforever4u said:


> if I root my android will I loss my warranty. if any software problem happens what can i do.



Flash the stock rom back. You'll loose root without voiding warranty unless you trip knox.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi,

Please suggest me good free app for antivirus and anti-theft for android (galaxy A7).

Thanks.


----------



## Shirly John (Nov 19, 2016)

An awesome post! Thanks for sharing


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2016)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please suggest me good free app for antivirus and anti-theft for android (galaxy A7).
> 
> Thanks.



get Avast :
Mobile Security &amp; Antivirus - Android Apps on Google Play
Avast Anti-Theft - Android Apps on Google Pla


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: The 1-STOP Android Guide: Rooting and Custom Rom*



sam said:


> *Android Terminology & Lingo:*
> 
> *PS:* This is not my work, rather a copy paste. I'll edit and post a modified post whenever i get time.
> 
> ...


This needs to be updated...

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## ishan_kkr (Jan 26, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please suggest me good free app for antivirus and anti-theft for android (galaxy A7).
> 
> Thanks.



Go for Quickheal Antivirus & Mobile Security app!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2017)

ishan_kkr said:


> Go for Quickheal Antivirus & Mobile Security app!



No need of "antivirus" for phones. 
Quickheal makes cancer for PCs. Pretty sure that will be the same for mobiles.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 25, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Flash the stock rom back. You'll loose root without voiding warranty unless you trip knox.



OEMs got smart now!! After you flash stock rom, it changes to Relocked state!! So, you can no longer claim warranty!!


----------



## ishan_kkr (Mar 11, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No need of "antivirus" for phones.
> Quickheal makes cancer for PCs. Pretty sure that will be the same for mobiles.



Is it really?
But, I have been using Quickheal on PC for years now!!
What are the disadvantages of using it bro?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2017)

ishan_kkr said:


> Is it really?
> But, I have been using Quickheal on PC for years now!!
> What are the disadvantages of using it bro?



Free ones like Avira, Avast, Bitdefender (free version) do a far better job. Paying for quickheal is pointless.


----------



## ishan_kkr (Mar 11, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Free ones like Avira, Avast, Bitdefender (free version) do a far better job. Paying for quickheal is pointless.



Ok, Thanks!! Will switch over to one of these once my subsciption of Quickheal ends!

Can you pls. help me here too? - *forum.digit.in/software-q/199977-problem-windows-10-notification-center.html#post2313327


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2017)

KumarPradeep said:


> Android Mobile "Rooting", that's good by listening. Once you rooted your mobile i.e., you are against to product manufacturer. Recently, I have rooted my mobile from Android 6.0 version to latest Android 7.0.1 version, it's fine to update. I used for 4 - 5 monthly, it gives me excellent features with developer options. But, later I have troubling with other updates, *#SuperSU. *Now am irritating. So, before rooting your mobile devices, once confirm.



Beefore yu posting anithing checking yur gremmer pleze.



KumarPradeep said:


> Once you rooted your mobile i.e., you are against to product manufacturer. I have *rooted* my mobile from Android 6.0 version to latest Android 7.0.1 version



Did you purposely went full retard?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2017)

KumarPradeep said:


> Android Mobile "Rooting", that's good by listening. Once you rooted your mobile i.e., you are against to product manufacturer. Recently, I have rooted my mobile from Android 6.0 version to latest Android 7.0.1 version, it's fine to update. I used for 4 - 5 monthly, it gives me excellent features with developer options. But, later I have troubling with other updates, *#SuperSU. *Now am irritating. So, before rooting your mobile devices, once confirm.


Mate, please work on your English.
Join some courses


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 21, 2017)

KumarPradeep said:


> Android Mobile "Rooting", that's good by listening. Once you rooted your mobile i.e., you are against to product manufacturer. Recently, I have rooted my mobile from Android 6.0 version to latest Android 7.0.1 version, it's fine to update. I used for 4 - 5 monthly, it gives me excellent features with developer options. But, later I have troubling with other updates, #SuperSU.* Now am irritating*. So, before rooting your mobile devices, once confirm.



Yes I agree. You are indeed irritating with your useless and nonsensical posts.


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2017)

I think he made a typo there.



KumarPradeep said:


> Android Mobile "Rooting", that's good by listening. Once you rooted your mobile i.e., you are against to product manufacturer. Recently, I have rooted my mobile from Android 6.0 version to latest Android 7.0.1 version, it's fine to update. I used for 4 - 5 monthly, it gives me excellent features with developer options. But, later I have troubling with other updates, *#SuperSU. *Now am *irritating*. So, before rooting your mobile devices, once confirm.



If you can't live with a rooted device then plain and simple - root access is not ( useful ) for you. So better try to live with the Blue pill ( stock OS ) and be happy and calm.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 30, 2017)

KumarPradeep said:


> Yeah! Sam, you did fabulous job. Keep it up. But guys please note that before going to root your android device, once think and confirm. Once you proceed then you can't go back.


Actually you can, so please stop posting your incomplete information.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 30, 2017)

Even after rooting you can choose which app can be run in unrooted mode in root / app manager


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2017)

KumarPradeep said:


> Yeah! Sam, you did fabulous job. Keep it up. But guys please note that before going to root your android device, once think and confirm. Once you proceed then you can't go back.


You can always go back and unroot & relock the bootloader


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 6, 2017)

mention Magisk OP,

Magisk - Forum on XDA Developers


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2017)

My Tapatalk crashes every time I try to report some one's post, every other feature is working fine. What to do now?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 15, 2017)

My Tapatalk does not even open at all now. What to do now?


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2017)

billubakra said:


> My Tapatalk crashes every time I try to report some one's post, every other feature is working fine. What to do now?





bssunilreddy said:


> My Tapatalk does not even open at all now. What to do now?


I just now tried, and it's working for me.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2017)

Flash said:


> I just now tried, and it's working for me.


It works well only the report button of TDF crashes it.
@bssunilreddy
Uninstall it. Run Clean Master and clean junk files. Restart and install again.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2017)

billubakra said:


> It works well only the report button of TDF crashes it.
> @bssunilreddy
> Uninstall it. Run Clean Master and clean junk files. Restart and install again.


Clean Master is junk itself.
I use sdmaid if I am too lazy to do it manually.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Clean Master is junk itself.
> I use sdmaid if I am too lazy to do it manually.


I know that is why I am stll using the 2011 version which is not crap unlike today's versions. Clean Master cleans most of the junk files which other apps can't.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 21, 2017)

billubakra said:


> It works well only the report button of TDF crashes it.
> @bssunilreddy
> Uninstall it. Run Clean Master and clean junk files. Restart and install again.


Working fine now. Thanks.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 21, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Working fine now. Thanks.


No need to say thanks. Reddy sahab kaha gayab ho aap aajkal?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 21, 2017)

billubakra said:


> No need to say thanks. Reddy sahab kaha gayab ho aap aajkal?


Have underwent Bariatric Surgery and taking rest.


----------



## gta5 (Sep 21, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Have underwent Bariatric Surgery and taking rest.


get well soon bro


----------



## billubakra (Sep 21, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Have underwent Bariatric Surgery and taking rest.


Oh, what happened dear? Get well soon, God Bless You.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Oh, what happened dear? Get well soon, God Bless You.



Bariatric surgery - Wikipedia

@bssunilreddy - get well soon .. we are waiting to see your valuable posts again. God Bless.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 14, 2017)

Do  Root needed to disable/remove bloat wares from Redmi Y1 Lite ?
If Yes, then from where I can learn the process(easy and safe  ).
Sorry I'm kinda nood about smart phone...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 14, 2017)

Revolution said:


> Do  Root needed to disable/remove bloat wares from Redmi Y1 Lite ?
> If Yes, then from where I can learn the process(easy and safe  ).
> Sorry I'm kinda nood about smart phone...


Some bloatwares should be removable without needing root. The biggest bloat (MIUI  ) can be removed after unlocking bootloader and/or rooting the phone. Check XDA or Miui forum for the detailed procedure.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 15, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Some bloatwares should be removable without needing root.



How ?
Tried to search at XDA but no result.
Will Rooting void warranty for this phone ?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 20, 2017)

No luck yet.
May be because its a new model or may be no one interested in low end mobile.
Should have bought popular mobile like Redmi Note 4...


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2017)

Revolution said:


> How ?
> Tried to search at XDA but no result.
> Will Rooting void warranty for this phone ?



Rooting voids warranty but if it changes the splash screen while the phone boots up  or the service center people somehow detects it but so far of all of the phones I've rooted everyone of them  and all of them were under 10k budget phones.

Other than this with a rooted phone some apps like banking and aadhar based ones may not work though this can be fixed by xposed but that's another thing.

You can try Kingroot ( roots most cheap phones ) but be advised it may steal data ( not sure through ), throw up some notifications sometime about downloading this app and another, play service may throw up some warning sometimes but so far my usage with this app never had any adverse effect. Another thing is you may  be unable to remove this even after a factory reset.

But rooting gives you great control over your phone.  It's like taking the Red pill in Matrix


----------



## Revolution (Nov 21, 2017)

topgear said:


> Rooting voids warranty



Found at some placed(web result) that Xiaomi is exception.
But not for custom roms.
But,I'm not 100% sure.
I totally noob regarding smart phone so gonna wait until some one root(Y1 Lite) successfully and publish tutorial on the web.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2017)

There are some guides on the internet and all of them are suggesting to use Kingroot ( Without Pc ) but tthe phone  can be rooted using a pc as well :
How To Root Xiaomi Redmi Y1 Lite With/Without PC - Shubham Raj

You can bite the bullet or wait for more trustworthy post as rooting may soft brick a device.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 22, 2017)

Revolution said:


> Found at some placed(web result) that Xiaomi is exception.
> But not for custom roms.
> But,I'm not 100% sure.
> I totally noob regarding smart phone so gonna wait until some one root(Y1 Lite) successfully and publish tutorial on the web.


Wait till proper rooting solution is available from xda or miui forums.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks!
I don't know why but I'm feeling that the battery is draining fast.
It's not sufficient even for a day.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 22, 2017)

Revolution said:


> Thanks!
> I don't know why but I'm feeling that the battery is draining fast.
> It's not sufficient even for a day.


Remove facebook, snapchat and other battery hogging apps. Use greenify to hibernate all apps.


----------



## kunnusingh (Dec 22, 2017)

After installing firewall, I block internet access to most of apps and my battery life increased


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 22, 2017)

kunnusingh said:


> After installing firewall, I block internet access to most of apps and my battery life increased


You can do that without needing a firewall. Phone has inbuilt network restriction option.


----------



## kunnusingh (Dec 22, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You can do that without needing a firewall. Phone has inbuilt network restriction option.


Where? 

I do not want to block internet access on certain  apps like Youtube,  browser and google play.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 22, 2017)

kunnusingh said:


> Where?
> 
> I do not want to block internet access on certain  apps like Youtube,  browser and google play.


Settings > Apps > Any app you want to block from using internet > Data Usage > Set these as follows:
Background Data: Off
Disable all mobile data access: On
Disable all Wi-Fi data access: On


----------



## kunnusingh (Dec 22, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Settings > Apps > Any app you want to block from using internet > Data Usage > Set these as follows:
> Background Data: Off
> Disable all mobile data access: On
> Disable all Wi-Fi data access: On



This option only disable Mobile internet but I use wifi and It will allow to use internet If app is running.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 22, 2017)

kunnusingh said:


> This option only disable Mobile internet but I use wifi and It will allow to use internet If app is running.


Nope. Working just fine here on Android 7.1.2.


----------



## kunnusingh (Dec 22, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nope. Working just fine here on Android 7.1.2.


 
Oh, I am using Android 6

But thanks because of It will be helpful for me in future.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 22, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Settings > Apps > Any app you want to block from using internet > Data Usage > Set these as follows:
> Background Data: Off
> Disable all mobile data access: On
> Disable all Wi-Fi data access: On


Not able to find these in Galaxy series.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 22, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Not able to find these in Galaxy series.


Might be a feature of stock android they hid deeper in settings somewhere.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 22, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Might be a feature of stock android they hid deeper in settings somewhere.


My bad. Found it. But it only restricts mobile data and not WiFi. Any non root app except greenify which helps us to achieve the same app by app?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 22, 2017)

billubakra said:


> My bad. Found it. But it only restricts mobile data and not WiFi. Any non root app except greenify which helps us to achieve the same app by app?


Greenify prevents apps from running in background and not block them from using internet. I still don't know why it's not working for Wi-Fi for you since it works fine for me.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 22, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Greenify prevents apps from running in background and not block them from using internet. I still don't know why it's not working for Wi-Fi for you since it works fine for me.


Because there is no option for restricting wifi in Galaxy and Moto phones.


----------



## kunnusingh (Dec 22, 2017)

billubakra said:


> My bad. Found it. But it only restricts mobile data and not WiFi. Any non root app except greenify which helps us to achieve the same app by app?



Try NoRoot Firewall.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 17, 2020)

Some privacy related question about Google forms...
Our institute wants us to fill Google form, link submitted to our email addresses.

When I opened Google form, it wants us to use Google account to sign in.
(What I know about this option limits response per account)
But I don't want to share my google account details / gmail address to anyone.

So by signing in to Google account for filling Google forms, my email/gmail address will be revealed to "Google form Creator"?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2020)

AFAIK, to fill a Google form  user doesn't need to login.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 17, 2020)

Vyom said:


> AFAIK, to fill a Google form  user doesn't need to login.


You can make it mandatory. It will put a question asking for email as well, i think.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 17, 2020)

I opened that form link on Chrome mobile..


> The name and photo associated with your Google Account will be recorded when you upload files and submit this form. Not xyz@gmail.com? Switch Account



^
Institute finally agreed to offline forms.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 12, 2020)

One more question..
I accidentally deleted YouTube playlist saved on mobile YouTube app. I deleted that through Google activity control. I was deleting other history but accidentally deleted those saved playlist activity on Google activity control.
Is there any way to restore, get it back those playlist? I can't remember all playlist names,
Thank you.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> One more question..
> I accidentally deleted YouTube playlist saved on mobile YouTube app. I deleted that through Google activity control. I was deleting other history but accidentally deleted those saved playlist activity on Google activity control.
> Is there any way to restore, get it back those playlist? I can't remember all playlist names,
> Thank you.



Not possible.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 30, 2020)

topgear said:


> Not possible.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 12, 2020)

Need suggestions..  my device = Redmi Note 4 Mido.
Which Custom ROM you use?
Earlier I was using Resurrection Remix OS (till pie), but development stopped for it with no future..
I tried several custom roms - pixel experience plus, havoc os etc but they don't have all features like Resurrection Remix OS..
anyone tried? As of now using HAVOC OS
(XDA does not answer these type of questions, so asking here)
Available Android 10 Custom ROMs = Forum on XDA Developers


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Need suggestions..  my device = Redmi Note 4 Mido.
> Which Custom ROM you use?
> Earlier I was using Resurrection Remix OS (till pie), but development stopped for it with no future..
> I tried several custom roms - pixel experience plus, havoc os etc but they don't have all features like Resurrection Remix OS..
> ...


I use Evolution X on my Mi A1 and DerpFest on Redmi 3S. Before that I was using AOSPExtended (AEX) ROM.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 13, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> I use Evolution X on my Mi A1 and DerpFest on Redmi 3S. Before that I was using AOSPExtended (AEX) ROM.


Havoc and pe+ are worst for me, as I need more features.
Thanks for suggestions.. I will try Mokee and crdroid next.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Havoc and pe+ are worst for me, as I need more features.
> Thanks for suggestions.. I will try Mokee and crdroid next.


Do you want Nightly ROM or a Stable ROM ?


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 13, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Do you want Nightly ROM or a Stable ROM ?


Mostly stable..


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2021)

feedtaleten said:


> i think video calling is possible. Android naively doesn't support it. or say, there is no built in apps to use front cam other than face unlock thing in Android 4.0 but Skype or such apps can use it.



I'm not sure you are referring to which post. But Android 4.0 is looong gone. If you are for some real advice ( not any sort of spam ) it's time for you to move to the latest  stable version of android and hopefully a new device as well.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 21, 2021)

One question..
Do service center provide service for custom rom installed device?

I have lenovo k6 power, which battery I need to replace. I already installed local battery earlier which didn't last long.
And I am not able to boot up and backup data and reflash stock rom.
Now I want to try original battery from Lenovo Service Center.. 
Will they provide service for mobile or deny it? also any possibility that they will flash stock rom without asking?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> One question..
> Do service center provide service for custom rom installed device?
> 
> I have lenovo k6 power, which battery I need to replace. I already installed local battery earlier which didn't last long.
> ...


Is it under warranty ?
Check with Lenovo customer care if they provide service for out of warranty. Obviously it will be chargeable if its out of warranty.

They don't care if you have stock ROM or Custom ROM. They will just inform you that they will flash it to factory settings and don't take backup also (as its customers responsibility of the data backup)


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 22, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Is it under warranty ?
> Check with Lenovo customer care if they provide service for out of warranty. Obviously it will be chargeable if its out of warranty.
> 
> They don't care if you have stock ROM or Custom ROM. They will just inform you that they will flash it to factory settings and don't take backup also (as its customers responsibility of the data backup)



Okay..
It's not under warranty.

I don't want them to flash anything, just replace battery. Nothing else.

Another update..
As I checked with Lenovo/Moto service center, they don't have Lenovo K6 Power Battery.

Where I can buy original battery? Online or local?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 22, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Where I can buy original battery? Online or local?



Depends on date of phone was released. if it was released before 2 yrs, then no chance to find it offline. if you lookup online, very few options will be able, and most of them are spam...


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Okay..
> It's not under warranty.
> 
> I don't want them to flash anything, just replace battery. Nothing else.
> ...



It would be better to get a new phone.

If you still need to replace the battery look for some market in your local area which has lots of phone repair shops ( like the area in Kolkata, fancy Market ). If you get lucky the battery can be replaced with a new one but there's low quality compatible and counterfeit products available as well which will cause many issues later. So for going for a new phone makes more sense.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> I don't want them to flash anything, just replace battery. Nothing else.
> 
> Another update..
> As I checked with Lenovo/Moto service center, they don't have Lenovo K6 Power Battery.
> ...


Yes, they will just replace the battery if you want. 
But Lenovo might have stopped the production of K6 battery long time back. So, no chance of getting it from them. Try your luck online sellers or local shops. But getting the genuine battery for K6 is rare now.

Same thing happened with me when my One plus one battery died and One plus stopped the production of the battery. Had to buy duplicate battery from Amazon.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 22, 2021)

topgear said:


> It would be better to get a new phone.
> 
> If you still need to replace the battery look for some market in your local area which has lots of phone repair shops ( like the area in Kolkata, fancy Market ). If you get lucky the battery can be replaced with a new one but there's low quality compatible and counterfeit products available as well which will cause many issues later. So for going for a new phone makes more sense.



It's backup phone, only changed battery locally since purchased.. otherwise Mobile working fine.
Now that local battery not working after 2 months.


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> It's backup phone, only changed battery locally since purchased.. otherwise Mobile working fine.
> Now that local battery not working after 2 months.



This is the issue with local batteries .. even old candy bar original nokia pone battery do not last log. It's not processing power but battery which is crucial for phones nowadays for most users.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 22, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes, they will just replace the battery if you want.
> But Lenovo might have stopped the production of K6 battery long time back. So, no chance of getting it from them. Try your luck online sellers or local shops. But getting the genuine battery for K6 is rare now.
> 
> Same thing happened with me when my One plus one battery died and One plus stopped the production of the battery. Had to buy duplicate battery from Amazon.



+1 to oneplus

I do own OnePlus x, with Battery issue (need that battery replacement too )
Phone is working great and is more rough and tough.

As for as I know, only way for genuine battery with 90% chances are service center. (10% for fraud service centers).


----------



## Chris_steve (Apr 9, 2022)

Anyone who owns a *OnePlus 10 Pro* can give me tips or tricks to use it wisely!


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 9, 2022)

Not an op owner but best tip
1) Flash custom rom and remove polluted oxygen OS junk.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 10, 2022)

Chris_steve said:


> Anyone who owns a *OnePlus 10 Pro* can give me tips or tricks to use it wisely!


Just learn as you go. Not sure how many bugs OP 10 pro's UI has, but otherwise it's still ok. Definitely, it's no longer a contender for top android UI, Samsung has that IMO.


----------



## Chris_steve (Apr 11, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Just learn as you go. Not sure how many bugs OP 10 pro's UI has, but otherwise it's still ok. Definitely, it's no longer a contender for top android UI, Samsung has that IMO.


Thanks, next time I'll get a Samsung phone or Xiaomi phone but for now, I'm gonna use this OP10 Pro. The back of the phone looks dull so I might get phone skins on it!


----------

